#ubuntu-il 2011-03-21
<mixha> can i run pinnacle studio on ubunto 10.10?
<mixha> anybody?
<nady_> בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> בוקר טוב חבר'ה
<trew100> CUER TUR
<trew100> בוקר אור
<trew100> משהו מעניין שמו ב0KDE החדש
<trew100> *KDE
<trew100> כל תוכנה שיש לה חלון נוסף נכנס אל התוכנה בגרופ
<trew100> מה שאומר שאם יש לדפדפן חלון קופץ אז הוא נכנס ברקע כגרופ
<trew100> הנה תראה תמונה
<trew100> Ddorda: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/21/plasma-desktopwE1567.jpg
<trew100> תראה את המנהל חלונות
<trew100> עד היום זה היה אופציונלי
<trew100> כעת זה די נעשה לבד
<trew100> אגב האתר הזה יש לו מדריכים ללינוקס למתחילים בשורת הפקודה
<trew100> דווקא כאלה ממש טובים
<Ddorda> trew100: wtf?
<trew100> ?
<Ddorda> מה זה הדבר הזה?
<Ddorda> התמונה
<trew100> מנהל החלונות של KDE יכול לשלוב כמה חלונות אחרים שפתוחים לגרופ וזה מה שאתה רואה בתמונה
<trew100> אם יש לי כמה חלונות של מסרים מידיים אני יעשה להם גרופ כי כך זה יותר נח במקום להשתגע עם הרבה חלונות
<trew100> אותו דבר לכל תוכנה שיש לה הרבה חלונות
<trew100> רק שעכשיו כל חלון חדש שהתוכנה פותחת KWIN ישר עושה לזה גרופ
<trew100> זה הברירת מחדל
<trew100> Ddorda: יש?
<Ddorda> trew100: מגניב
<Ddorda> נחמד מאוד
<Ddorda> גם בפלאקסבוקס יש גרופינג
<Ddorda> פשוט זה לא כ"כ נוח לי
<trew100> כן רק שצריך טיפלה להתרגל לזה
<trew100> זה ממש שונה מווינדוס או ממה שהיה עד היום הלינוקס
<trew100> אבל לדברים נוחים מתרגלים מהר ;-)
<Ddorda> trew100: :)
<Ddorda> אני עובד על איזה אתר
<trew100> ...בהצלחה
<trew100> אני קורא על שיאלתות נחמדות בגוגל
<trew100> כמו זה
<trew100> -inurl:(htm|html|php) intitle:"index of" +"last modified" +"parent directory" +description +size +(wma|mp3|ogg) +"Hallelujah"
<trew100> ;-)
<Interruptus> תענוג
<Interruptus> דור
<Interruptus> אתה יודע שבסוזה סרבר
<Interruptus> הקרנל מקומפל אוטומטית עם הגנה נגד syn flood
<Interruptus> ?
<Ddorda> syn flood?
<Ddorda> explain plo0x?
<Interruptus> !g syn flood
<Hoborg> SYN flood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SYN_flood
<Interruptus> סוג של התקפת שלילת שירות
<Elihai> ?
<trew100> מישהו יודע איך קוראים לTOR במנהל החבילות של אובונטו?
<trew100> כמה שאני מחפש אני לא מוצא יש לו שם אחר?
<Ddorda> trew100: יש כמה torים
<Ddorda> תלוי מה אתה מחפש
<trew100> אני מחפש את הדפדפן של TOR project
<trew100> אני עם רימון וכל כניסה לאתר של הפרוייקט נכשלת כי זה אומר שאולי אני אצליח לעקוף אותם
<trew100> מחשבה עוד לא ניסיתי את זה
<L30N> דור אתה פה?
<Ddorda> L30N: כן
<Ddorda> trew100: אתה יכול, אם אתה רוצה, להשתמש ב־ssh למחשב שלא מחובר לרימון
<trew100> רק שאין לי מחשב כזה
<trew100> :)
<L30N> דור שלח לי הודעה אני מצליח לשלוח לך
<L30N> לא מצליח לשלוח לך הודעה
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> dor
<Elihai> dor
<Ddorda> Elihai: ?
<Elihai> שומע אחי?
<Elihai> אני רוצה לעשות סירטון מסוים..
<Elihai> דור פה,
<Elihai> ?
<Ddorda> Elihai: ?
<Ddorda> דבר
<Elihai> אני רוצה ליצור קליפ, מתמונה מסוימת, שבתמונה הכתוביות יעלו למעלה ויראו אותם מודגשים,
<Elihai> Ddorda
<aitan> <dor>
<aitan> ?
<serfus> aitan, כן?
<serfus> אם יש לך שאלה, רק תשאל
<serfus> אל תחכה סתם
<aitan> תנו לי חוות דעת על התר לימוד הבא
<aitan> http://vlib.eitan.ac.il/python/
<Hoborg> ôééúåï - òîåã øàùé @ vlib.eitan.ac.il
<aitan> ?
<serfus> אני לא מכיר אותו
<serfus> אם אתה רוצה, אני מכיר מדריך ממש טוב ללימוד פיית'ון
<serfus> באנגלית
<serfus> אתה מחפש עברית?
<aitan> לא, זה אתר לימוד בעברית
<aitan> אבל סתם התעניינות מה יתן לייפתרונות באובנטו לעת פפייתון
<aitan> לדעת*
<serfus> אני שואל אם אתה מחפש מדריכים בעברית או שאתה יכול להסתדר עם אנגלית?
<aitan> לא יודע אנגלית
<serfus> המדריך הזה לא מעודכן
<aitan> איזה,
<serfus> זה שהבאת
<aitan> שאלה אלייך- מה יתן לי פיתון, זה ישפר את הבנתילמערכת אובונטו
<serfus> לאובונטו כמערכת, לא ממש
<serfus> פייתון היא שפת תכנות
<serfus> זה בטוח יעזור איפשהו
<aitan> אממ, אוכל לקבל מידע נוסף?
<aitan> תראה אחי, אני רוצה ללמוד תכנות, תכנות של תוכנה לבנות תוכנה, משהו רציני.
<aitan> בעיקר לדעת עוד איך לבנות תוכנה
<serfus> אז אתה רוצה ללמוד תכנות
<serfus> לא את אובונטו
<serfus> אני חושב שבלי אנגלית יהיה לך קצת קשה
<aitan> אני יודע
<aitan> אבל אני ישקיע הרבה
<serfus> אין לך ידע מוקדם?
<serfus> כלומר אתה לא יודע בדיוק מה אתה רוצה ללמוד?
<aitan> אני רוצה ללמוד תוכנה,לבנות תוכנה, \רצינית או קטנה
<aitan> בעיקר ללמוד תוכנה
<serfus> אומרים שג'אווה ופייתון הם יותר קלות ללימוד מאשר האחרות
<serfus> יש וויקיספר לשתיהם
<serfus> אולי כדאי לך להתחיל ממנו
<aitan> פייתון מה היא?
<aitan> מזה וויקיספק
<aitan> וויקספר
<serfus> פייתון היא שפת תכנות
<aitan> אוקי, ובמה היא עוזרת?
<serfus> מה הכוונה?
<serfus> תקרא את זה
<serfus> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python
<aitan> אני רוצה ללמוד תוכנה, האם פייתון תעזור לי בזה?
<serfus> ויקיספר הוא פרויקט שפועל כמו וויקיפדיה אבל על ספרי לימוד
<serfus> אני לא מבין למה אתה מתכוון בדיוק
<serfus> מה זה תוכנה?
<serfus> אתה רוצה ללמוד לתכנת?
<aitan> לבנות תוכנה מאפס.
<serfus> פייתון היא שפת תיכנות
<aitan> כן
<aitan> אבל מה פייתון מתכנת?
<serfus> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A9%D7%A4%D7%AA_%D7%AA%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%95%D7%AA
<serfus> תקרא את הלינקים שנתתי לך
<serfus> בלי מוכנות לקרוא (והרבה) אתה לא תצליח
<aitan> אוקי אבל בקטנה מה פייתון מתכנת?
<serfus> אני הולך עכשיו, אחזור מאוחר יותר
<aitan> סבבה
<aitan> ביי אח
<serfus> בנתיים תקרא את הערכים שהבאתי לך
<serfus> אני מבטיח לך שאתה תבין
<Elihai> ?
<i-pink> היי
<Elihai> אפשר עזרה, ביצירת קליפ
<Ddorda> Elihai: אתה מחפש תכנה לעשות קליפים?
<Elihai> כן, אבל משהו מקצועי אחי
<Elihai> אני יכול לתת לך דוגמא
<Elihai> תוכנה הכי מקצועית שיש בלינוקס לקליפ אדיר.
<Ddorda> openShot
<Elihai> דור כנס רגע לפה..
<Ddorda> מה זה כנס לפה?
<Elihai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnJ1XIFB1WQ
<Elihai> לפה
<Elihai> אתה רואה שהוא שר
<Elihai> המילים מתקרבות
<Elihai> איך אפשר לעשות את זה?
<Elihai> יש לי כבר בסגנון הזה תמילים
<Elihai> רק שהוא שר להקריב את זה
<Elihai> איך?
<Ddorda> Elihai: זה אפקט של הגדלת טקסט
<Ddorda> לא משהו כזה מתוחכם
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> <Ddorda>
<Ddorda> Elihai: ?
<Elihai> איך אוכל להקריב תטקסט
<Ddorda> תסתכל על האפקטים שם
<Elihai> ובאיזה תוכנה להשתמש
<Ddorda> openshot
<Ddorda> אמרתי לך כבר
<Elihai> נו תעזור לי
<Elihai> ?
<nady> איך אני בודק אם האימיג שלי טוב
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: ?
<lousygarua> nady: אימיג?
<Elihai> שלום, יש לי תמונה, ויש בה תמילות של השיר אפשר ליצור מיזה וידאו ולהקריב את המילות של השיר?
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: ?
<Elihai> ודור לא הצלחתי..
<Elihai> בתוכנה הזאת שלך
<Elihai> ?
<Rodensky> *את המילים של השיר, או את מילות השיר. *מזה, *מה זה "להקריב"?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: מה קורה?
<Interruptus> הוא רוצה להקריב אותן
<Interruptus> על המזבח
<Interruptus> לשחוט אותן
<Interruptus> לנקז את הדם
<Interruptus> לפתוח
<Interruptus> ואז להוציא את האיברים הפנימיים
<Interruptus> ולהפעיל אש יוקדת
<Gargamel64> מנגל, בקיצור
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Gargamel64> מעניין לכבוד איזה אל
<Interruptus> אל המילים
<Rodensky> טוקס, אל הידע מהמיתולוגיה הנורדית
<Elihai> יש לי תמונה, שבהן המילות של השיר, אני רוצה שכל פעם שהזמר שר המילים של המשפט שהוא שר שמוצגות על התמונה יוקרבו.. אני יכול לתת דוגמא.. עם תרצו..
<Rodensky> *המילים
<Gargamel64> אני חושב שאתה צריך תוכנה לעריכת וידאו, ועם התמונה אין לך מה לעשות כ"כ
<Rodensky> וזה לא להקריב ולא יוקרבו, זה יוגדלו
<Rodensky> *אם תרצו
<Elihai> fi
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> בידיוק
<Rodensky> עם = הוספה, אם = תנאי
<Elihai> איך עושים את זה
<Elihai> יש לי את openshot
<Rodensky> אם זה תמונה סטטית אז אין מה לעשות עם זה
<Gargamel64> אני לא מתעסק עם וידאו, אז אין לי מה להגיד לך. זה הכיוון אלה
<Gargamel64> *אבל
<Interruptus> יוקרבו
<Elihai> זה תמונה רגילה
<Elihai> שיש בה את המילים
<Interruptus> אני נורא אוהב שמקריבים מילים
<Rodensky> אם זה תמונה רגילה אז אין לך מה לעשות עם זה
<Elihai> אז איך אני יוצר כתוביות יפות..
<Elihai> התוכנה openshot היא בסדר?
<Rodensky> כתוביות אתה יכול ליצור בתוכנה לעריכת וידאו, יש כמה תוכנות במאגר של אובונטו
<Gargamel64> בימים שהייתי משחק GTA2 ברשת והיינו מפוצצים מכוניות, היינו קוראים לזה
<Rodensky> אני לא מכירה את אופן שוט, אני לא יודעת מה היא מסוגלת
<Gargamel64> להקריב את המכונית לאלי ה-GTA
<Rodensky> אבל תחקור את התוכנה ותבדוק
<Elihai> אני בתוכנה openshot
<Gargamel64> וכשהאלים כועסים עלינו הם שולחים לנו משטרה
<Elihai> איזה תוכנה אתם ממליצים לי
<Elihai> הכי טובה
<Rodensky> GTA Rulez
<Rodensky> אבל לא מהשנים האחרונות עם התלת מימד וכל השיט הזה, אלא הגרסאות הראשונות שיצאו, המפוקסלות :)
<Gargamel64> מה רע ב-GTA San andrease?
<Elihai> אני לא מבין....
<Elihai> מה אתם ממליצים לי
<Gargamel64> זה משאיר אותנו עם GTA2, כי 1 היה גרוע
<Rodensky> אליחי, אם אף אחד לא ממליץ אז כנראה שאנשים שיש להם המלצה לא נמצאים פה כרגע
<Elihai> openshot - לא מספיקה?
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת אם היא מפסיקה או לא כי אני לא מכירה אותה
<Rodensky> אבל תחקור אותה, תבדוק אם היא מספיקה או לא
<Gargamel64> אם היה מישהו שמכיר, הוא היה ממליץ או שלא
<Rodensky> תנסה את האופציות שיש בה
<Gargamel64> אתה יכול ליצור כתוביות בתור טקסט ולשלב אותן בסרט
<Elihai> אוקי, הדבקת כתוביות אין שם
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> אבל אין אפשרות שם
<Gargamel64> ואתה יכול לגזור את הכתוביות מהתמונה ולשלב אותן בתור תמונה בתוך הסרטון (אם זה עם פונט מיוחד שאין לך)
<Elihai> אוקי לקחתי תרעיון
<Elihai> תודה בכל מיקרה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: רצית משהו קודם?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: שלום-מה-נשמע-מה-קורה
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: לא מכיר
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: תתקין מהמאגרים :P
<Elihai> איך מגדלים תתמונה
<moshe742> Ddorda, פה
<moshe742> ?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן
<moshe742> מה התוכניות לגבי הגרסה החדשה של אובונטו מבחינת הבאת דיסקים וכו'?
<moshe742> צריך להתחיל להתארגן על אובונטו על הדשא ל-11.04 (וטוב שעקיבה הזכיר את זה במנהלים בפורום הישן)
<Ddorda> moshe742: תדבר עם serfus
<moshe742> אתה לא יודע או שאתה רוצה שאעבור בצינורות המקובלים?
<moshe742> כי גם את זה כבר שכחתי:(
<Ddorda> אני גם לא יודע וגם האדם הנכון לפנות אליו הוא איש הקשר הנוכחי, הלא הוא אביב
<Ddorda> הלוא*
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-22
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> ?
<Ddorda> serfus: כאן?
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> ?
<serfus> Ddorda, כן, התקלחתי... חיפשתי אותך גם
<serfus> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> serfus: הכל טוב :)
<Ddorda> תשמע, צריך להתחיל לארגן את אובונטו על הדשא
<Ddorda> או לווא דווקא על הדשא
<Ddorda> אפשר לעשות משהו שונה קצת לשם שינוי, איך שבא לך
<serfus> חשבתי שנדבר על זה בפגישה ונחליט יחד
<serfus> (הצעה של משה)
<Ddorda> serfus: יאללה
<Ddorda> אבל צריך לתקתק עניינים
<serfus> בהחלט
<serfus> עכשיו
<serfus> בקשר למעטפות
<Ddorda> כן?
<serfus> נראה ש 13*19 זה לא גודל ממש סטנדרטי
<serfus> כמעט ולא מצאתי חברות שמדפיסות בגודל הזה
<serfus> ברובם, יש שלושה גדלים
<serfus> 34 * 23, 25 * 18 , 23 * 11
<fd4ddopdopd> ?
<serfus> fd4ddopdopd, אם יש לך שאלה אתה מוזמן לשאול, אבל מסימן השאלה הזה אי אפשר להסיק כלום
<fd4ddopdopd> אני רוצה לדעת איך אוכל לבנות פאנל.. ובו יהיו ספריית וידאו.
<serfus> מה הכוונה לבנות פאנל?
<fd4ddopdopd> לבנות מין דף עם תפרטים בצד שיש בו ספרית וידאו..
<fd4ddopdopd> אבל כתוכנה
<serfus> אני לא ממש מבין מה אתה מנסה לעשות... אתה רוצה ליצור ספריית וידיאו? יש תוכנות שעושות את זה
<fd4ddopdopd> איזה ולמה הכוונה
<serfus> אני לא הבנתי בדיוק את הכוונה שלך אבל תנסה את banshee
<moshe742> serfus, יהיו דיסקים של 11.04 עבור קהילתנו? האם תקבל?
<serfus> אני מניח שכן moshe742
<fd4ddopdopd> אני מתכוון לבנות תוכנה, ואני מביא אותה לחברים.. וכל פעם שאניי ירצה התוכנה תתעדכן בסרטים חדשים.. וגם אצלהם יתעדכן...
<moshe742> כדאי שתבדוק, אני מתחיל לעבוד על לארגן את המפגש של אובונטו על הדשא הקרוב, צריך שנדע אם עדיף לעשות מפגש גם נניח חודש אחרי כדי שנחלק דיסקים או לא
<serfus> moshe742, הדיסקים אמורים להגיע בסביבות שובעיים אחרי תאריך היציאה
<serfus> אולי קצת מאוחר יותר
<serfus> אם אנחנו רוצים לעשות את האירוע קורב לתאריך היציאה זה יהיה בלי דיסקים
<moshe742> אוקי, אבל תברר אם הם אכן יגיעו, כי אם לא זה לא יהיה פקטור בשאלה של מתי נעשה את המפגש
<serfus> הם בטוח יגיעו, אין סיבה שלא
<fd4ddopdopd> מה אתה אומר?
<moshe742> דור לא יודע אם הם יגיעו כך שאני לא בטוח שזה סגור מראש
<serfus> fd4ddopdopd, אם אתה רוצה לבנות תוכנה בעצמך, אני לא יכול לעזור לך
<fd4ddopdopd> למה
<serfus> כי אני לא מתכנת
<fd4ddopdopd> איזה שפה צריך ללמוד, כדאי לתכנת ולבנות תוכנות רציניות, ו בסיסיות וקלות..
<serfus> אני חושב שעם כל שפת תכנות אפשר לבנות תוכנות
<serfus> ולמען האמת, אני לא יודע בדיוק מה גורם לבן אדם לבחור שפה מסוימת
<fd4ddopdopd> איזה אתה ממליץ הכי טובה..
<serfus> אולי למישהו פה יש המלצה?
<moshe742> fd4ddopdopd, למה הכוונה בתוכנות רציניות?
<moshe742> האם תוכנות IDE נחשבות רציניות עבורך?
<fd4ddopdopd> ללמוד לתכנת תוכנה..
<fd4ddopdopd> לא יודע מזה lde
<fd4ddopdopd> מי מה כדאי להתחיל
<moshe742> תראה, אני יודע פרל והיא ממש נוחה עבורי, אבל אני לא יודע אם היא טובה לכל סוג של תיכנות שאפשר לעשות איתה
<fd4ddopdopd> אוכל לדעת מה היא עוזרת לך פרל?
<moshe742> אישית אני ממליץ על פרל, אני גם יודע שיש ממליצים על פייתון
<fd4ddopdopd> מה ההבדל בין פרל ל-פייתון
<moshe742> פרל היא שפה מאוד גמישה מבחינת החוקיות שלה
<moshe742> אני לא יודע פייתון כך שאני לא יודע לענות על השאלה הזו ברצינות
<moshe742> אתה מהמרכז?
<fd4ddopdopd> מכפר סבא
<fd4ddopdopd> אתה זוכר אתי
<fd4ddopdopd> Elihai
<fd4ddopdopd> זוכר?
<moshe742> אהה
<moshe742> כן
<fd4ddopdopd> אני פשוט ממחשב של דוד שלי
<moshe742> אם אתה יכול להגיע למפגש פרל ביום ד' בעוד שבוע הם יוכלו לייעץ לך כי מגיעים אנשים שיודעים כל מיני שפות תיכנות, לא רק פרל
<fd4ddopdopd> אממ תאמת אני לא יכול אחי
<moshe742> זה שווה גם למי שלא מתעניין בפרל כי זה גם מפגש חברתי ולא רק למתכנתים בפרל ספציפית
<fd4ddopdopd> במה להתחיל, כדאי ללמוד לתכנת ולבנות תוכנה מאפס.
<moshe742> אתה יכול להתחיל עם פרל ולראות אם זה מתאים לך, אחרי שאתה יודע שפה אחת הרבה יותר קל ללמוד שפות נוספות
<moshe742> יש משהו מסויים שאתה רוצה לבנות?
<fd4ddopdopd> כן
<moshe742> מה אתה רוצה לבנות?
<fd4ddopdopd> תוכנה שבה אני אוכל לעדכן מרחוק סרטים.. ניהול סרטים.. אפילו שיש תתוכנה אצל אח שלי התוכנה תתעדכן בסרטים חדשים שאני ישם..
<fd4ddopdopd> תוכנה אישית לניהול סרטים וצפיה. ואוכל לעדכן תתוכנה מרחוק.
<moshe742> אתה רוצה להקים דאטה בייס?
<fd4ddopdopd> מה זה דאט בייס
<moshe742> מסד מידע, משהו שיאפשר לך לנהל את אוסף הסרטים שיש לך
<fd4ddopdopd> כן
<moshe742> זה משהו שאתה יכול לעשות עם רוב אם לא כל שפות התיכנות אני מאמין
<fd4ddopdopd> אבל התוכנה תתעדכן בסרטים אוטומטיים
<moshe742> אני יודע בוודאות שאתה יכול לעשות את זה עם פרל
<fd4ddopdopd> אממ אז מה אתה ממלי
<moshe742> איך אתה רוצה עידכון אוטומטי? כשאתה שם אותם נניח בתיקיה מסויימת?
<fd4ddopdopd> כן לדוגמא..
<moshe742> אני יודע שאפשר לעשות את זה בפרל, וסביר שאפשרי גם בשפות אחרות
<fd4ddopdopd> אוקי, בעיקרון אני רוצה ללמוד מאפס תיכנות של תוכנה. ובעברית. אין לי ידע רב באנגלית..
<moshe742> אני לא יודע כמה יהיה לך קל, אבל תחפש ברשת, סביר שתוכל למצוא ספרים או אתרים לתיכנות גם בעברית
<fd4ddopdopd> שאלה איזה שפת תיכנות להתחיל...
<moshe742> קח בחשבון שבלי לדעת אנגלית יהיה לך יותר קשה לתכנת כי הרבה יותר קל לזכור את הפקודות כשיודעים מה הן אומרות, לדוגמה כשפקודה נקראת print זה די ברור מה המשמעות שלה בערך (זה מדפיס על המסך את הפלט)
<moshe742> שוב, זה יותר ענין של טעם, יש מי שימליץ לך על פרל ויש על שפות אחרות, כל אחד והטעם שלו
<serfus> נראה שאין הרבה אנשים שמתמחים בפרל
<serfus> בסביבה של אובונטו
<Ddorda> serfus: דווקא לא נכון
<serfus> ראיתי כמה באגים שאף אחד לא מתקן כי זה תוכנות שכתובות בפרל ולא הרבה מתעסקים איתה
<Ddorda> פשוט פרל מתעסקת יותר בטקסטים, היא טובה למשל ל־irc או עבודה מול טקסטים ארוכים
<serfus> למשל יש הרבה יותר פייתוניאים
<Ddorda> serfus: זה נכון
<serfus> שוב פעם, לפחות באזור של אובונטו
<Ddorda> אבל לא כי פייתון יותר טובה
<serfus> אני לא אומר טוב יותר או פחות
<serfus> רק את הרושם שקיבלתי
<moshe742> serfus,  המפתח העיקרי בארץ של פרל משתמש באובונטו אם אני לא טועה
<fd4ddopdopd> אז מה ללמוד
<moshe742> מה שאתה רוצה, אנחנו לא יכולים להגיד לך מה ללמוד, רק לתת המלצות וזה ענין של טעם, אתה צריך מישהו שמכיר הרבה שפות שידע לשאול אותך שאלות כדי להתאים את מה שיתאים לך או שפשוט תתחיל באחת ותראה איך זה מתקדם
<serfus> אומרים שג'אווה אמורה להיות קלה יותר למתחילים
<serfus> כלומר, שקל יותר להתחיל איתה
<fd4ddopdopd> אני לא ממש מבין מה להתחיל..
<fd4ddopdopd> כדאי לתכנת תוכנה
<fd4ddopdopd> מה אתם אומרים על http://vlib.eitan.ac.il/python/index.html
<Hoborg> ôééúåï - òîåã øàùé @ vlib.eitan.ac.il
<fd4ddopdopd> ?
<fd4ddopdopd> ?
<fd4ddopdopd> ?
<Elihai> שלום..
<Elihai> איך שים כתוביות בשיר
<Elihai> ?
<H3r0> Ddorda - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Ddorda> H3r0: ?
<H3r0> Ddorda - מתי אמור לצאת
<H3r0> ubuntu החדש
<H3r0> ?
<Ddorda> אפריל
<Ddorda> סוף אפריל
<nicoco> :P
<H3r0> כן הבנתי
<H3r0> אגב אתה משתמש בPPA של FF4
<H3r0> ?
<Ddorda> H3r0: כן
<Ddorda> H3r0: יצא
<H3r0> ממליץ או לא?
<Ddorda> H3r0: כן
<H3r0> תביא לי PPA
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> סתם סתם
<H3r0> !g ppa ubuntu firefox 4
<Hoborg> Install Firefox 4 In Ubuntu 10.04 / 10.10 Via PPA Repository - The ... - http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-1004-1010.html
<H3r0> Ddorda - משם להתקין?
<Elihai> איזו תוכנה באובנטו אפשר לשים מילים בקליפ..
<Ddorda> H3r0: גם משם זה בסדר
<Ddorda> בעיקרון
<Ddorda> !g ppa firefox
<Hoborg> PPA for Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build Team : “Ubuntu Mozilla Daily ... - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ archive/ppa
<Elihai> ?
<Ddorda> !g alternativeto movie maker
<Hoborg> Free and decent alternative to Movie Maker 2? - CNET Multimedia Forums - http://forums.cnet.com/7723-6644_102-248454.html
<lightpriest> וואו, guayadeque אחלה נגן!
<Ddorda> lightpriest: כן שמעתי עליו
<Ddorda> אמור להיות נגן ב****ה
<Ddorda> :D
<lightpriest> הוא באמת!
<lightpriest> הוא קרא את כל ה8K שירים בשתי דקות בערך
<lightpriest> וגם יש לו נגן חכם, שזה הכי מגניב
<Elihai> איזו תוכנה באובנטו אפשר לשים מילים בקליפ..
<lightpriest> הוא משווה את השיר שאתה שומע עכשיו ל last.fm ובודק אילו שירים דומים יש שיש גם לך
<lightpriest> :D
<Elihai> כאילו אין יחס חח
<lightpriest> יש לך את PiTiVi
<lightpriest> רגע, למה אתה מתכוון מילים?
<lightpriest> ואיזה כלים?
<lightpriest> כליפ
<lightpriest> קליפ
<lightpriest> :\
<lightpriest> כתוביות?
<Elihai> כן
<Rodensky> gLables RULEZ
<Rodensky> Ddorda, בסוף התקנתי דביאן על הנטבוק :)
<Elihai> lightpriest>
<Ddorda> Rodensky: יפה מאוד
<Ddorda> עובד טוב?
<Rodensky> עובד מצוין
<Ddorda> Rodensky: למה לא ארח?
<Rodensky> כי בניגוד לדביאן/אובונטו/סוזה/פדורה/מינט
<Rodensky> יש בעיה עם ההתקנה של הארצ'
<Shualdon> מה שאני אוהב בגלקסי שלי - משעמם לי המראה שלו , אז אני משנה את איך שהוא נראה!
<Rodensky> אי אפשר להתקין בגלל איזה שגיאה שקשורה למבנה המחיצות
<Rodensky> ז"א, זה לא בעיה, זה פשוט משהו שארצ' לא יודעת להתמודד איתו אוטומטית
<Rodensky> בשביל לפתור את זה אני צריכה עזרה של בנאדם עסוק שאין לו זמן לעזור לי :-)
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כמה גלקסי עולה?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: הבוט לא אוהב אותך, אתה פטפטן בשבילו
<Ddorda> :D
<lightpriest> כן, כנראה :D
<Ddorda> כל פעם שאני אומר יאללה נוריד זה מעצבן כבר
<Ddorda> נכנס איזה ספאמר
<Ddorda> אני כבר לא מעיז
<Ddorda> שלוש פעמים ברצף זה קרה לי
<Shualdon> 2300 בערך
<Shualdon> Ddorda: וואו. המחיר ממש ירד. הוא עכשיו על בערך 2140
<Ddorda> Shualdon: הא.. יותר זול מאייפון משמעותית
<Ddorda> משתלם :)
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז לזמן מה
<H3r0> Ddorda - ליגה
<H3r0> Ddorda - תגיד לי כשאתה כאן
<Gargamel64> למישהו יש המלצות על קליינט מייל?
<Gargamel64> thunderbird, evolution לא טובות מספיק
<grawcho> נסה Iredmail
<Gargamel64> grawcho: אני אנסה, תודה
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-23
<Elihai> ?????????///
<HaimN> היה פיגוע עכשיו ליד בנייני האומה בירושלים!
<HaimN> משערים שזה פיגוע, עוד לא ברור
<HaimN> הייתי אמור להיות שם לפני כחצי שעה... נס שלא יצאתי עדיין.
<serfus> וואי זה נורא
<interruptus> אני מתקשר לאחותי
<interruptus> היא גרה בירושליים
<interruptus> נוסעת באוטובוסים מלא
<serfus> ynet לא זז אצלי
<HaimN> אמרו משהו על קו 174
<HaimN> interruptus: הוא קו למעלה אדומים
<HaimN> היא נוסעת לשם?
<HaimN> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4046674,00.html
<HaimN>  
<HaimN> סמוך לשעה 15:00 החריד פיצוץ עז את אזור הכניסה לירושלים. מדיווחים ראשונים עולה כי פיצוץ אירע באוטובוס. אחד מגולשי ynet כתב במייל האדום: "במרכז העיר בירושלים נשמע פיצוץ עז. לאחר כדקה התחילו להישמע סירנות מרובות".
<HaimN>  
<HaimN> מנכ"ל מד"א אלי בין אמר: "מדובר בכארבעה נפגעים שמוגדרים בין בינוני לקשה. מדובר בנפגעים שהיו בתחנת האוטובוס או לידה אך לא באוטובוס".
<HaimN> תגידו פרק תהילים לרפואת הפצועים
<HaimN> הטרור חוזר לירושלים: פיצוץ אירע בתחנה ליד אוטובוס בקו 74 מול בנייני האומה בירושלים. מד"א הכריז על אירוע רב נפגעים ואמבולנסים רבים הוזעקו לאזור. ממד"א נמסר כי במקום 20 פצועים, שלושה מתוכם במצב קשה, חמישה בינוני ו-12 קל
<matanya> למה שורת הכתובת הפיירפוקס 4 הפוכה?
<nicoco> ?
<matanya> שורת הכתובת מופיעה לי מימין לשמאל
<serfus> מוזר.. אתה בעברית?
<serfus> מישהו פה מעוניין להגיע לגלובל ג'אם?
<matanya> התקנתי את חבילת השפה של מוזילה
<matanya> לא של אובונטו
<serfus> אני אתקין יותר מאוחר ואבדוק איך זה אצלי
<serfus> מה הולך Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> serfus: שנייה
<matanya> מה דעתכם?
<serfus> matanya, http://mozilla.org.il/board/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9848
<Hoborg> מוזילה ישראל &bull; צפה בנושא - שינוי צד כתובת ה-URL לשמאל בשורת הכתובת ב-Firefox 4 @ mozilla.org.il
<matanya> פיספסתי את האחד הזה
<matanya> תודה
<serfus> welcome
<Rodensky> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=166333333415904&ref=notif&notif_t=event_invite
<Hoborg> &#039;A&#039; Week | Facebook @ www.facebook.com
<Ddorda> חייב לזוז
<Ddorda> שמחתי
<Ddorda> להת'
<kosherpup> אהלן
<trew1000> vhh kfo
<trew1000> היי לכם
<trew1000> מה נשמע?
<trew1000> נחמד הפיירפוקס הזה
<trew1000> רק חבל שהוא לא ממש יפה ומיהר כמו בווינדוס
<trew1000> שם הוא ממש המועדף עלי
<trew1000> יש סיבה שויאמו אומר שאין לי דפדפן מתאים?
<trew1000> הוא טוען שאני צריך אחד עם HTML5 או פלאש
<trew1000> כשיש לי דפדפן תואם ועם פלאש
<Rodensky> trew1000, יכול להיות שאחד התוספים שלך חוסם פלאש
<trew1000> Rodensky: אני אבדוק צודקת
<trew1000> מצד שני מה בקשר ל-HTML5?
<Rodensky> איזה דפדפן יש לך
<Rodensky> ?
<trew1000> 4
<Rodensky> תוספים שחוסמים פלאשים וסקריפטים יכולים לחסום גם HTML
<Rodensky> תבדוק אם תוסף כלשהו חוסם לך את הפלאש ו/או סקריפטים למיניהם, ויכול להיות שפשוט התמיכה של פיירפוקס בהטמל 5 עדין לא מספיקה
<Nighthawk``> כן היא לא מספיקה
<Nighthawk``> כבר בגרסא הכותבת פייקפוקס טענו
<Nighthawk``> שרק גירסא 4 שאמורה לצאת השבוע
<Nighthawk``> תתמוך ב html 5 בצורה טובה
<Nighthawk``> ומה שיצא עד כה לא נתנו שום תמיכה לנושא
<Nighthawk``> explorer 9 שיצא השבוע כבר נותן תמיכה מלאה בנושא
<Nighthawk``> וכך גם כרום שמתוכנן לצאת השבוע
<Rodensky> למי אכפת מאקספלורר D:
<Nighthawk``> רודינסקי מה שלום השיתוק שינה ?
<Nighthawk``> :)
<Rodensky> היום לא היה לי
<Rodensky> וזה רודנסקי, לא רודינסקי :)
<Nighthawk``> אוקיי סורי
<Nighthawk``> למדתי היום מ
<Nighthawk``> 9:00-21:00
<Nighthawk``> ינעל העולם
<Nighthawk``> ומחר עד 21:30
<Nighthawk``> סראבק אונסים אותי
<trew1000> Nighthawk``: אתה לא בחור ישיבה
<Nighthawk``> חס וחלילה
<trew1000> כי הם יושבים ללמוד את השעות האלה כל יום
<trew1000> למען האמת עד 10 וחצי בלילה עם הפסקת צהריים
<Nighthawk``> כן אבל "לימוד"
<Nighthawk``> יותר שכונה מאשר לימודים הם עושים
<Rodensky> לא נכון
<Rodensky> אלה שאשכרה הולכים ולא רשומים פיקטיבית
<Rodensky> לומדים
<trew1000> Nighthawk``: אל תספר לי איזה הכרות היתה לי עם הספסל
<Nighthawk``> חארטות ממש למידה היו לי שם כמה חברים לפני שהתחזקו וממש אסור להם לדבר עם נפש חיה
<Nighthawk``> ממש עשו שכונה
<Nighthawk``> ולא אחד שתיים
<Nighthawk``> חארטות
<trew1000> Nighthawk``: לא ממש יודע על מה אתה מדבר
<Nighthawk``> לא משנה :>
<Nighthawk``> trew1000, יש לך שם ?
<Rodensky> Nighthawk``אתה בטוח שלא מדובר בישיבה תיכונית אלא באברכים?
<Rodensky> :-)
<Nighthawk``> לא לא ישיבה תיכנות ישיבה תיכנות אחלה אנשים באמת
<trew1000> כי אצלינו אף אחד לא יושב לך על הראש
<Rodensky> ישיבה תיכונית עושים שכונה כי זה נוער
<Nighthawk``> יאפ
<Nighthawk``> טוב נושא לא מעניין
<Rodensky> אבל לומדים
<Nighthawk``> תעשו switch
<Nighthawk``> :>
<Rodensky> וזה בסופו של דבר תיכון
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUJnR4LnzJk
<kosherpup> אהלן
<kosherpup> מישהו פה מבין באבטחה אלחוטית?
<Nighthawk``> /msg Rodensky help me!
<Nighthawk``> נסה את זה
<kosherpup> תודה
<Nighthawk``> np.
<Nighthawk``> לאן הלכת התגעגענו פה..
<kosherpup> Rodensky
<Rodensky> ?
<kosherpup> את מבינה באבטחה אלחוטית?
<Elihai> שלום, יש לי בעיה מסוימת בדפדפן
<Rodensky> בטח, אני גם קוראת מנדרינית שוטפת
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> אם הייתי יודע מה זה מנדרינית
<Elihai> ?
<kosherpup> אליחי מה הבעיה?
<Rodensky> מנדרינית זה אחד הניבים של סינית
<Elihai> http://clang.eitan.ac.il/index.php?doc=exm&id=1 תענו על השאלות תעשו מבחן תגידו עם זה עובד לכם
<Hoborg> * מההתחלה C * @ clang.eitan.ac.il
<Elihai> כי זה לא עובד לי
<Elihai> ?
<kosherpup> שניה
<Rodensky> גם לי זה לא עובד
<Rodensky> ושחררתי את נוסקריפט וכאלה
<Elihai> מוזר, כי במערכת ויונדוס זה עובד
<Rodensky> זה אתר של מוסד אקדמי ישראלי
<Rodensky> וזה עובד בווינדוס
<Rodensky> זה אומר הכל
<Nighthawk``> האתר לא עובד או השטלון ?
<Rodensky> בווינדוס זה עובד רק באינטרנט אקספלורר נכון?
<Elihai> כן
<kosherpup> חחח
<Nighthawk``> כי אם הדף עולה והשאלון אתה לא מצליח לשגר את התשובות
<Nighthawk``> זה כבר תלוי בדפדפן
<Rodensky> כי הם כתבו את זה בהתאם לתקן הפרימיטיבי של דפדפן אינטרנט אקספלורר
<Elihai> אז מעושים..
<Rodensky> זה לא כתוב לפי התקן האוניברסלי
<Nighthawk``> ולא דווקא בבעיה חיצונית
<Elihai> אין דפדפן אחר?
<Rodensky> מה עושים? מתקינים אינטרנט אקספלורר דרך wine
<Rodensky> או גולשים דרך ווינדוס
<Elihai> איך מתקינים
<Rodensky> (במכונה וירטואלית או בהתקנה נורמלית)
<Nighthawk``> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fclang.eitan.ac.il%2Findex.php%3Fdoc%3Dexm%26id%3D1&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
<Nighthawk``> 36 Errors, 4 warning(s)
<Rodensky> אליחי
<Rodensky> תתקין wine על הלינוקס שלך
<avishai> ‏איזה אתר זה?
<Rodensky> תוריד את קובץ ההתקנה של אינטרנט אקספלורר
<Rodensky> זה במאגר
<Elihai> איך
<Rodensky> חפש wine במאגר
<Nighthawk``> מה זה wine ?
<Rodensky> ותתקין כמו שאתה מתקין כל דבר אחר
<avishai> ‏בדקת אם יש לזה userscript?
<Elihai> לא יודע על מה אתם מדברים
<Elihai> אבל מזה <Rodensky> תתקין wine על הלינוקס שלך
<Rodensky> אליחי
<avishai> ‏יש תוסף לפיירפוקס שנקרא greasemonkey
<Rodensky> בהפצת הלינוקס שלך
<Rodensky> למשל אובונטו
<avishai> ‏הוא יודע להריץ סקריפטים שמתקנים אתרים
<Rodensky> יש הרי מאגר של תוכנות
<Rodensky> שמשם אתה מתקין
<Rodensky> את התוכנות שלך
<Elihai> התקנתי
<Rodensky> אז תתקין את וויין מהמאגר
<Rodensky> ואז תוכל להתקין אינטרנט אקספלורר
<avishai> ‏ככה למשל אפשר להשתמש באתרים של בר-אילן בפיירפוקס
<trew1000> איזה יופי
<trew1000> תראו מה קורה כשלוחצים על שיפט+?
<trew1000> בגימייל
<kosherpup> מי כאן מבין ברשתות אלחוטיות?
<avishai> ‏אני
<kosherpup> סבבה
<kosherpup> אני הגדרתי ברשת mac filter
<kosherpup> זה אומר שכבר לא צריך קוד?
<avishai> ‏לא
<avishai> ‏MAC אפשר לזייף בקלות
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> איך עושים שאף אחד לא יוכל להתחבר חוץ משתי מחשבים?
<avishai> סיסמה + MAC filter
<avishai> ‏או פשוט סיסמה וזהו
<avishai> ‏WPA2 זו הצפנה טובה
<avishai> ‏זה לא יעצור את מי שממש ממש ירצה לפרוץ
<avishai> ‏אבל זה מספיק טוב לרוב המקרים
<avishai> ‏(ברשת ביתית לפחות)
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> איף מי שרוצה לפרוץ ידע איזה כתובת MAC לזייף?
<kosherpup> *
<kosherpup> איך
<avishai> ‏אם אין הצפנה על הרשת כל מה שצריך זה להאזין
<avishai> ‏בכל פאקט כתוב הMAב
<avishai> MAC
<kosherpup> וואלה אין סוף לדברים האלה
<trew1000> למישהו יש מושג איפה נמצא הפאגין של פלאש במערכת?
<trew1000> ואני לא מדבר על תקיית הבית
<avishai>  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<avishai> ‏שם יש לינקים סימבוליים לפלאגינים
<avishai> פלאש של אדובי זה /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<kosherpup> תודה אבישי
<avishai> ‏בכיף
<kosherpup> יש תוכנה שבודקת את כל מי שמחובר לראוטר גם לר באמצעות DHCP?
<kosherpup> לא*
<trew1000> avishai: תודה רבה
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> התקנתי..
<kosherpup> firefox 4 פותח מלא דברים שלא נפתחו בfirefox 3.X.X
<Elihai> איך מתקינים בזה תוכנות
<Elihai> איך מתקינים בWine תוכנות ואת דפדפן אקספלורר
<Rodensky> אחרי שאתה מתקין את וויין
<Elihai> כן ?
<Rodensky> אתה מוריד את קבצי ההתקנה של התוכנות שאתה רוצה
<Rodensky> בדיוק כמו בחלונות
<Rodensky> ומתקין כמו בחלונות
<Elihai> שניה
<Elihai> סבבה
<Elihai> תודה
<Rodensky> אם זה לא יעבוד אז תחפש בגוגל מילות חיפוש רלוונטיות
<Rodensky> דברים בסיגנון internet explorer on linux ודברים כאלה
<trew1000> תגידו מישהו הצליח להעלות פלאש עם פיירפוקס 4 שירד ממזילה?
<trew1000> אני תקוע עם הדבר הזה
<kosherpup> ערכתי סקריפט שמתקין את IES4LINUX בplayonlinux
<trew1000> אני לא מצליח להעלות פלאש
<someone235> /quit list
<nady2> khk
<nady2> לילה טוב
<sijp> לילה טוסט
<Ddorda> sijp: נכון
<sijp> אתה לא צריך להגיד לי נכון
<nady2> מה נישמע
<sijp> זה כבר ידוע שאני תמיד צודק
<nady2> מי זה
<trew1000> השכן ממול
<trew1000> תראה הוא בדיוק מסתכל
<trew1000> ;-)
<trew1000> איך אני מוסיף תמיכת פלאש בדפדפן שלא הותקן דרך המערכת אלא הורד מהנט
<trew1000> ?
<sijp> יש כמה דרכים
<sijp> זה תלוי בדפדפן
<sijp> אם זה מוזילה, אמורה להיות לו תיקיה plugins איפשהו
<nady2> זה לא מצא כלום
<sijp> ששם אתה יכול לזרוק פשוט את הפלאגין
<trew1000> sijp: אני מנסה את זה ומשום מה זה לא עובד הוא לא מתייחס לזה בכלל
<trew1000> למרות שאני זוכר שכך זה עובד
<trew1000> בדקתי את התקייה הקיימת של פיירפוקס ואין לה כזאת תיקייה
<sijp> תבדוק בקונסול אם הוא מנסה לטעון משהו
<trew1000> איך?
<sijp> אתה גם יכול לבדוק את about:plugins
<sijp> יכול להיות שצריך ליצור אותה
<sijp> למרות שאני בספק
<sijp> אם הוא משתמש בפרופיל הרגיל שלך, אז יכול להיות שזה בתיקיה ‎.mozilla
<sijp> בתיקיית הבית שלך
<sijp> (תיקייה נסתרת)
<trew1000> sijp: יצרתי אחת כזאת וזה לא עובד
<trew1000> ואין לי שום פלאגין ברשימה של מוילה כך טוען הדפדפן
<trew1000> מוזילה*
<sijp> מה עם התיקיה הנסתרת?
<nicoco> לא הבנתי מה הולך כאן
<nicoco> trew1000 - מה הבעיה?
<trew1000> יש לי תקייה כזאת רק לפיירפוקס הישן
<trew1000> וגם שם אין את התקייה הזאת
<nady2> כמה זמן אתה עם לינוקס
<trew1000> 2
<nicoco> trew1000 - מה הבעיה?
<trew1000> 3עוד מעט
<nicoco> הוא כבר כמעט שלושה בוטנים בלינוקס, היית מאמין?
<trew1000> יש לי דפדפן שאני הורדתי מנהט לא דרך המאגר והוא לא משתמש עם פלאש של המערכת
<nicoco> איזה דפדפן?
<trew1000> פיירפוקס
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> הורדת מהאתר שלהם?
<trew1000> כן
<nicoco> את החבילה של הלינוקס עם הקוד מקור?
<trew1000> וגם עוד אחד שהוא מבוסס פיירפוקס
<nicoco> למה לא להתקין מהמקור הרשמי?
<trew1000> מה שקרא בימיינו TOR
<nicoco> זה הרבה יותר נוח
<trew1000> הייתי מאוד שמח להוריד את הדפדפן של TOR מהמאגר אבל הוא לא נמצא שם משום מה
<trew1000> למרות שהוא קוד פתוח
<nicoco> ניסית לחפש פיפיאיי שלו?
<nicoco> ppa
<nicoco> !google tor browser ubuntu ppa
<trew1000> אני אנסה לראות אם קיים כזה דבר
<nicoco> .google tor browser ubuntu ppa
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> הובורג בכלל לא נמצא כאן
<trew1000> חח
<nicoco> אם זה דפדפן נפוץ אז רוב הסיכויים שיהיה לו מקור
<Elihai> ?
<trew1000> נראה לי שמצאתי לו מקור
<Elihai> איך אפשר להגדיל תמונה מבלי לפגוע באיכות שלה..
<trew1000> משום מה אני לא רגיל לשימוש עם PPA אז לא חשבתי על זה
<trew1000> להשתמש עם תמונה שהיא וקטור
<Elihai> מה?<
<trew1000> אם אתה עם תמונה פיקסלית אז חבל לך
<trew1000> אם אתה מגדיל את התמונה אתה הורס אותה
<trew1000> ולא משנה איך
<Elihai> טוב
<nicoco> Elihai
<nicoco> אי אפשר להגדיל תמונה בלי לפגוע באיכות שלה
<nicoco> אלא אם יש לך חשק לעשות המון המון המון עבודה סזיפית
<nicoco> של תיקון ידני
<Elihai> התקנתי wine והורדתי את הדפדפן Internet Explorer והוא קובץ exe
<nicoco> מריחות וחידודים וכל השיט
<Elihai> איך אני בכלל מתקין exr
<Elihai> exe
<nicoco> teminal
<Elihai> מזה?
<nicoco> wine '/location/Ie.exe'
<nicoco> terminal*
<Elihai> The file '/home/al09/שולחן עבודה/IE8-WindowsXP-x86-HEB.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Elihai> זה השגיאה..
<nicoco> sudo wine '/location/Ie.exe'?
<Elihai> .מזה?
<nicoco> sudo
<nicoco> נו
<nicoco> להריץ את הפקודה בתור רוט
<nicoco> :\
<Elihai> בתוך המסוף?
<nicoco> בהחלט
<avishai> ‏Elihai, למה אתה מתקין אקספלורר?
<avishai> ‏ועוד בתוך wine?
<nicoco> לפעמים צריכים את זה לעבודה
<Elihai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584492/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Elihai> צריך ללימודים
<nicoco> ואי אפשר להתקין בלינוקס אקספלורר שלא בתוך ווין
<Elihai> יש לי שגיאה
<Elihai> שלחתי לינק
<nicoco> :|
<nicoco> טוב
<nicoco> נעשה את זה בדרך אחרת
<nicoco> לך למרכז התוכנות
<avishai> ‏קודם כל, הרבה יותר פשוט עם מכונה ווירטואלית
<nicoco> ותוריד
<avishai> ‏זה גם יותר אמין
<nicoco> PlayOnLinux
<nicoco> ומשם תתקין אינטרנט אקספלורר
<Elihai> מה לכתוב שם
<nicoco> אבישי, להריץ מכונה וירטואלית כל פעם שאתה רוצה להכנס לאתר מסכן שלא נתמך בפיירפוקס
<avishai> ‏דבר שני, אתה בטוח במאה אחוז שהאתר שאתה צריך לא עובד עם פיירפוקס אפילו עם גריזמונקי?
<nicoco> זה מעצבן למדי
<Elihai> כן מאה אחוז
<avishai> ‏איזה אתר זה?
<Elihai> מזה משנהה
<Elihai> אני רוצה ללמוד להתקין exe
<Elihai> בווין הזה
<avishai> ‏זה משנה
<Elihai> אפשר בבקשה עזרה להתקין exe
<avishai> ‏כי יש אתרים שכתבו להם סקריפט למקופף שמסדר אותם
<avishai> ‏כל האתרים של היילרן למשל
<avishai> ‏אז חבל על המאמץ שלך אם זה אחד מאלה
<Elihai> אני רוצה לדעת איך אפשר להתקין exe
<avishai> wine someexe.exe
<avishai> ‏אבל אקספלורר קשה מאוד להריץ על wine
<avishai> ‏ ועם פלאש זה בכלל בלאגן
<Elihai> טוב הצלחתי לא משנה תודה
<trew1000> הצלחתי להתקין את התוכנה
<trew1000> אבל יש לי בעיה היא לא עובדת
<trew1000> הלוג שלה מספר את זה
<trew1000> מרס 23 23:01:16.681 [Warning] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?
<trew1000> מרס 23 23:01:16.681 [Warning] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<trew1000> מרס 23 23:01:16.681 [Error] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
<trew1000> יש למישהו רעיונות מה לא טוב?
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> אני צריך משהו
<Elihai> יש לי סרט באנגלית, ויש לי תרגום, יש אפשרות להוסיף תרגום?, אני צריך תוכנה לזה..
<Elihai> ?
<trew1000> תשתמש עם VLC
<trew1000> וכשאתה מעלה את התרגום תפתח אותו קודם במסמך טקסט ותשנה את הקידוד שלו ל-UTF8
<Elihai> וואי
<Elihai> סיבוך
<Elihai> תגיד
<trew1000> ואז תשמור ותפעיל עם VLC
<Elihai> שאלה
<trew1000> לא משהו
<trew1000> מה?
<Elihai> יש לי תתוכנה AVI_ReComp_1.4.3_Setup
<Elihai> אבל היא כexe
<Elihai> אני יתקין אותה?
<Elihai> עם ווין
<trew1000> למה?
<Elihai> כי זו תוכנה מאוד טובה
<Elihai> בלי להסתבך
<trew1000> יש לך את האופציות האלה ב-VLC
<Elihai> איך מתקינים אותה?
<trew1000> מחפשים VLC במנהל החבילות
<Elihai> זה נגן מדיה
<trew1000> כן
<Elihai> אבל זה רק נגן
<Elihai> מה יעזור לי?
<trew1000> זה נגן עם יכולות מאוד מתקדמות
<trew1000> כולל הקלטה של מדיה זורמת מהנט וגם הסרטה של המסך אם זה מעניין אותך
<sijp> VLC is awesome
<Elihai> מזה VLC is awesome?
<Elihai> ונכנסתי לנגן
<Elihai> זה סתם נגן פשוט
<Rodensky> אליחי, כמו בכל תוכנה חדשה - אתה לא מכיר את כל האופציות ולא יודע איך להשתמש בהן
<Rodensky> זה קודם כל נגן, אבל זה גם מסוגל לעשות עוד דברים
<Rodensky> תלמד להשתמש בו
<Rodensky> הוא מכוער
<Rodensky> טעות בחלון
<Rodensky> :)
<Elihai> קטלני אחי הוא מסוגל להתקין תוכנות exe
<Elihai> כל תוכנה!!
<Elihai> הבעיה היחידה שעם יש תוכנות באנגלית זה הופך כעזה לג'רביש
<Elihai> יש אפשרות לסדר?
<Rodensky> אליחי, דברים כאלה כדאי לגגל קודם
<Elihai> מזה לגגל
<Rodensky> לחפש בגוגל
<Elihai> איי אתם
<Elihai> לא מוכנים לעזור
<Rodensky> אליחי עכשיו כמעט חצות
<Rodensky> ואתה רוצה שיתחילו לפרט לך בצ'ט
<Rodensky> דברים שאתה יכול להשיג במהירות בעצמך
<Elihai> אתם אולי תימנים?
<Rodensky> אוקיי, הבנתי
<Rodensky> שיהיה לך המשך לילה טוב ובהצלחה
<Ddorda> זז לישון
<Ddorda> לילט חברה
<trew100> khkv yuc
<trew100> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-24
<sijp> מי שמאמין לא מפחד
<sijp> זה השיר שתקוע לי עכשיו בראש
<sijp> הצילו
<trew100> חח
<trew100> ככה זה כשגרים בלוד
<sijp> trew100 - אני לא אוהב את ההכללה הזו
<sijp> ובכלל אני שומע את זה באור יהודה :)
<sijp> לא יצא לי לשמוע את השיר הזה עדיין בלוד
<sijp> פשוט כל הרעש של היריות מפריע
<trew100> חח
<nicoco> fuck
<nicoco> that's what I was about to say
<nicoco> uBOTu-fr - thanks
<trew100> Ddorda: תגיד לשלוח את זה?
<hghfghbvcvvb> ?
<hghfghbvcvvb> ?
<YosyAttias> שלום
<serfus> וברכה
<YosyAttias> התקנתי אובונטו
<someone235> מאזל טוב
<YosyAttias> והייתי שמח לעזרה
<someone235> אנחנו כאן בשבילך :)
<YosyAttias> המחשב מתחיל לי עם טרמינל , ממשק לא גרפי
<someone235> (בתנאי שלא תהיה יותר מדי מציק)
<YosyAttias> מה לעשות?
<someone235> אממ
<YosyAttias> בנוסף הפקודה STARTX גם לא פועלת =X
<serfus> YosyAttias, איזו גרסה של אובונטו התקנת?
<YosyAttias> 10.10 64BIT
<serfus> גרסת דסקטופ?
<YosyAttias> על LENOVO G560 INTEL P6100
<YosyAttias> אכן
<serfus> וככה המחשב עלה לראשונה?
<Ddorda> YosyAttias: מה אתה מקבל עם startx?
<YosyAttias> כלום
<YosyAttias> וכן sefus
<Ddorda> YosyAttias: שום תגובה?
<YosyAttias> Ddorda: המחשב פשוט שחור , כאשר סוגרים אותו הוא אומר שהמחשב נימצא במצב של ךLOW GRAPHIC ונכבה
<Ddorda> אתה יכול לכתוב בדיוק מה הוא כותב?
<YosyAttias> כן רק שנייה אניא דליק אותי
<YosyAttias> ** אדליק אותו
<YosyAttias> מה זאת אומרת
<YosyAttias> "The system is going for HALT now"
<YosyAttias> Ddorda:"Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<Ddorda> YosyAttias: לפני זה לא כתוב כלום?
<YosyAttias> לא כותב
<YosyAttias> הוא כותב הרבה שגיאות
<YosyAttias> אבל המחשב נכנס למצב של HALT
<YosyAttias> ואני לא רואה כלום
<YosyAttias> על מנת ליראות משהו אני צריך ליסגור את המחשב ואז הוא מציג את זה לשנייה
<YosyAttias> ישנה דרך להישתחרר מהמצב של הHALT?
<Ddorda> YosyAttias: כן, אבל אתה צריך טרמינל בשביל זה
<YosyAttias> בע
<YosyAttias> הבעיה היא שהמחשב נכנס למצב הזה ואני לא יכול לעשות כלום
<YosyAttias> זה קורה גם מתי שאני מנסה לעדכן
<YosyAttias> מה לעשות?
<Ddorda> yosy: abhhv
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Ddorda> yosy: חזרתי
<gggfggereet> ??????
<serfus> gggfggereet, כן?
<gggfggereet> אני צריך אחי דרייבר לווינדוס
<serfus> מה הכוונה דרייבר לווינדוס?
<gggfggereet> צריך דרייבר קול ללווינדוס
<nicoco> שלום לך אדון חביב
<nicoco> נחמד שבאת באביב
<Ddorda> .win
<Hoborg> לתמיכה/תלונות על חלונות נא לפנות לערוץ המתאים: ##windows
<Ddorda> gggfggereet: ^
<nicoco> דור
<nicoco> זאת לא הפקודה הנכונה
<nicoco> אני דורש להחליף אותה
<gggfggereet> אל תיהיו ככה אולי תעזור עם אתם יודעים
<nicoco> .lose
<nicoco> ^
<H3r0> איך הם לא רואים את מה שמובן
<H3r0> יש לנו דגל כחול לבן
<H3r0> אנשים לא קונים כחול לבן
<serfus> gggfggereet, אנחנו לא נותנים תמיכה לווינדוס
<serfus> יש מספיק דרכים לקבל אותה
<Ddorda> H3r0: lose?
<gggfggereet> אבל עם אתם יודעים אז לה לא?
<H3r0> Ddorda - lose?!?
<Rodensky> gggfggereet, זה כמו להיכנס למוסך של ב.מ.וו כדי לטפל במאזדה שלך
<Rodensky> "אבל אתם יודעים, אז למה לא?"
<Ddorda> nicoco: * lose?
<nicoco> loose*
 * H3r0 wonders what does Ddorda mean with "lose?"
<Ddorda> H3r0: ^
<nicoco> nv
<nicoco> מה
<H3r0> תפוח אדמה
<nicoco> סתם גרבבזת אותי
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> גרבבזת
<nicoco> פפועל מגניב
<nicoco> אכן התכוונתי ללוז
<nicoco> you know
<nicoco> instead of
<nicoco> .win
<Hoborg> לתמיכה/תלונות על חלונות נא לפנות לערוץ המתאים: ##windows
<nicoco> it'll be .lose
<nicoco> בגלל שזה מה שזה
<H3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rS5hTvgP40
<H3r0> שמעו אחלה שיר
<H3r0> :P
<serfus> there is sure no win in windows
<serfus> :P
<Rodensky> אז אפשר להשתמש בקיצור מתאים יותר
<Rodensky> .wind
<Rodensky> :)
<nicoco> או להשתמש בתיאור
<nicoco> .lose
<Ddorda> nicoco: אתה תזכור את זה?
<nicoco> את מה?
<nicoco> .lose?
<Ddorda> את הקיצור?
<Ddorda> כי לא נראה לי שאני אזכור
<Ddorda> wind אולי אני אזכור
<nicoco> כן, אני אזכור די בקלות אפילו
<nicoco> אבל אולי עדיף לייצוגיות שלנו שזה יהיה
<nicoco> wind
<Ddorda> אוקיי, סבבה אז אני משנה
<Ddorda> :)
<nicoco> :P
<H3r0> .win
<Hoborg> לתמיכה/תלונות על חלונות נא לפנות לערוץ המתאים: ##windows
<H3r0> .windows
<Ddorda> .wind
<Hoborg> לתמיכה/תלונות על חלונות נא לפנות לערוץ המתאים: ##windows
<Ddorda> .win
<Ddorda> Well done.
<Rodensky> דור, תוסיף שאחרי הפקודה אתה יכול לשים את הכינוי
<Rodensky> ואז הבוט פונה למי שזה מיועד אליו
<Rodensky> מפנה את תשומת ליבו
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה דורש עבודה שאין לי זמן לעשות, אבל אני מסכים אתך שזה חשוב
<Ddorda> גם ליע זה חסר
<Ddorda> היום ה־25 נכון?
<Rodensky> 24
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מוזר
<Rodensky> ?
<Ddorda> אה.. הבנתי מה קרה
<Ddorda> השעון שלי מציק לי את יום ראשון אחרי יום שבת
<Ddorda> כלומר יום שני הוא הראשון בשבוע
<lightpriest_> wassup wassup?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: היי
<Ddorda> הכל טוב ואתה.
<Ddorda> ?
<lightpriest_> הכל מצוין
<lightpriest_> מסדר לי את הלפטופ
<lightpriest_> מישהו יודע איך מפעילים את בדיקת האיות בפידג'ין?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: בהגדרות?
<lightpriest_> המ
<lightpriest_> לא מוצא :D
<Ddorda> שנייה נראה
<lightpriest_> חבל שלא כל חלונות ההגדרות בנויות כמו זה של CCSM
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: Ctrl + P
<Ddorda> Conversations
<lightpriest_> מה מזה?
<lightpriest_> אהה אני רואה את זה
<lightpriest_> כן
<lightpriest_> אבל זה מציק בעברית, זה רושם כאילו אני שוגה
<Ddorda> Highlight misspelled words
<Ddorda> נכון
<lightpriest_> אולי חסרות חבילות?
<Ddorda> הוא לא יכול לנהל שתי שפות יחד
<Ddorda> לא
<lightpriest_> מה הוא דפוק? :D
<Ddorda> אתה יכול לבחור או אנגלית או עברית
<Ddorda> או לעבור לאפתיה
<lightpriest_> אבל אפתיה עשתה לי בעיות :\
<lightpriest_> והיא גם לא מציגה את הסמיילים המעצבנים של אנשים אחרים
<lightpriest_> שזה יכול להיות טוב
<lightpriest_> אבל לפעמים זה סתם מרגיז :\
<lightpriest_> בואנה
<lightpriest_> הגאידקה הזו אחלה תוכנה!!
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: גאידקה?
<lightpriest_> Guayadeque
<sijp> HAI
<sijp> CAN HAS STDIO?
<serfus> O_o
<sijp> KTHXBYE
<sijp> ☺ LOLCODE Rulez!1
<serfus> אין מצב
<serfus> הרגע קראתי על זה
<serfus> 2 שניות לפני שנכנסת לערוץ
<sijp> אני יודע
<sijp> תסתכל מעל המסך
<sijp> יש שם מצלמה זעירה
<sijp> קראת במקרה מאמר על שפות אזוטריות היום?
 * serfus throws the cam away
<sijp> :)
<serfus> sijp, לא, קראתי את הערך של לולקוד
<serfus> שאליו הגעתי דרך הערך של לולקאט
<sijp> אהה... היום בבוקר מישהו בעבודה הראה לי מאמר על כל מיני שפות אזוטריות אז הזכרתי את לולקוד ודיברנו על זה קצת
<sijp> חשבתי שאולי בגלל זה היה צירוף מקרים מצחיק
<serfus> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2011/03/20/funny-pictures-my-complete-lack-of-self-respect/
<Hoborg>   My complete lack - Lolcats &#039;n&#039; Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger? @ icanhascheezburger.com
<serfus> אני *אוהב* את האתר הזה
<sijp> כן... אני הייתי מכור פעם ל־verydemotivational
<sijp> זה אותו אתר בעצם
<serfus> לא מכיר, אבל נראה שזה לא קשור לחתולים
<sijp> זה לא קשור... תסתכל למטה בלינקים, יש להם המון אתרים באותו סגנון
<serfus> אה אני רואה
<Ddorda> יו איזה עצבים
<Ddorda> sijp: מה שכתבתי לא עובד ב־IE משום מה
<sijp> "משום מה"
<sijp> אהבתי
<sijp> אתה מדבר על מה שהמלצתי לך לכתוב ב־JQuery אז?
<Rodensky> lightpriest_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG17OhSlMNs
<lightpriest_> sijp: נו במאת
<lightpriest_> מה לא עובד לך בIE דור?
<sijp> מה?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: תן הצצגה בעמוד הראשי
<lightpriest_> עם IE?
<lightpriest_> 6?
<Ddorda> sijp: כן
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: עם 7
<lightpriest_> שנייה
<sijp> Ddorda: אבל זה היה קוד של איזה 2 שורות לא?
<sijp> מה כבר לא יכול לעבוד שם?
<lightpriest_> בעע, שכחתי שאין לי בלפטופ VB
<lightpriest_> רגע
<sijp> lightpriest_ : מה עשיתי רע הפעם?
<lightpriest_> אה כלום
<lightpriest_> חשבתי שאתה ציני
<lightpriest_> :)
<Ddorda> sijp: כן
<Ddorda> לא ברור
<sijp> אני לא ציני אני שלומי
<sijp> אפשר לראות את הקוד? לינק לדף? המלצה לאיך להתחיל לעבוד על התרגיל בקומבינטוריקה?
<sijp> 100 שקל?
<lightpriest_> :)
<Ddorda> http://seejob.co.il
<Hoborg> עמוד ראשי | שיא־ג'וב @ seejob.co.il
<lightpriest_> כמה שאני שונא את אקספלורר :\
<lightpriest_> רגע, אמרת אקספלורר 7?
<lightpriest_> גם ב8 זה קורה?
<sijp> דור... חשבתי שאמרת שאין JQuery באתר
<Ddorda> sijp: אז שיקרתי
<Ddorda> sijp: לא, סתם, הוספתי
<sijp> מושחת!
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: לא יודע לגבי 8
<Ddorda> לא בדקתי
<lightpriest_> שים SS
<sijp> רק פתחתי את הקוד הדבר הראשון שאני רואה זה JQuery
<sijp> :)
<Ddorda> SS?
<lightpriest_> screenshot
<sijp> דור, אקספלורר לפחות אומר לך באיזה שורה הבעיה?
<lightpriest_> יש מצב שזה גם ב8
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: זה נראה אותו דבר
<lightpriest_> סבבה
<Ddorda> זה פשוט לא מחליף את התמונות
<lightpriest_> התמונות של מה?
<Ddorda> של התפריט ההוא
<lightpriest_> אין דבר כזה classList באקספלורר
<sijp> תגיד, למה אתה בחלק מהמקומות משתמש ישירות בג'אווהסקריפט ובשאר המקומות ב־JQuery ?
<sijp> כאילו אתה משלב getELementById וגם ב־$
<sijp> זה מוזר
<lightpriest_> http://api.jquery.com/addClass/
<sijp> אתה יכול פשוט לקרוא
<Hoborg> .addClass() &#8211; jQuery API @ api.jquery.com
<sijp> $("#front_image_0")
<sijp> Ddorda: ודרך אגב מה ש־lightpriest_ הרגע קישר עושה לי דה-ג'ה-וו מטורף :)
<lightpriest_> ?
<lightpriest_> דה J S :P
<sijp> אני פשוט המלצתי לו לעשות את זה בדיוק לפני שבועיים
<lightpriest_> אהה אוקיי :)
<lightpriest_> האמת שאני הייתי מעדיף toggleClass, אבל שטויות :D
<sijp> כן כן... אותו חרטא :)
<lightpriest_> דור אתה יכול לעשות את זה ממש פשוט
<lightpriest_> ממש סיבכת את זה שם :P
<lightpriest_> לא סתם, לא סיבכת.. זה פשוט קצת מעורבב
<sijp> לא, זה לא כזה נורא
<sijp> אבל עדיין אתה צריך להתפטר כי שיקרת
<sijp> :-D
<lightpriest_> אני? :P
<sijp> לא אתה
<sijp> דור
<lightpriest_> אהה
<lightpriest_> חח :)
<sijp> אני לא אצביע לך בבחירות הבאות בכל אופן
<sijp> (לדור)
<sijp> סתם אני אצביע
<Ddorda> sijp: תראה, בתור פוליטיקאי אני צריך לרצות את כולם
<sijp> אתה לא צריך לשכנע אותי... כבר קיבלת את הקול שלי
<lightpriest_> דור, תעשה את האפקט הזה
<lightpriest_> fewbytes.com/demos/jsdemo
<lightpriest_> :D
<sijp> דור תעשה את האפקט הזה:
<sijp> https://demos.mozilla.org/en-US/
<lightpriest_> נו מה אני מוזילה :P
<Ddorda> lightpriest: המ.. אבל למה האפקט הכי פשוט בעולם לא עובד לי ב־IE?
<sijp> כי בילי וסטיבי לא מחבבים אותך במיוחד
<serfus> אני הכי מרוצה שאני רואה באתרים משהו כמו "אין תמיכה ב־IE"
<Ddorda> serfus: איפה ראית גבר כזה?
<Ddorda> דבר*
<Nighthawk``> לא כוסית כלל http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTdkrcYCkbw&feature=related
<serfus> Ddorda, אני זוכר כמה נוסחים כאלה
<serfus> אהמממ
<serfus> torrentleech אם אתה מכיר
<serfus> Ddorda, יכול להיות שהם הורידו את זה כי אני לא מוצא כרגע אבל היה כתוב שהאתר נתמך בדפדפנים מודרנים בלבד ואז היה את הלוגו של כרום,פיירפוקס וסאפרי
<Ddorda> lightpriest: אז מתי אתה עוזר לי? :P
<lightpriest> עכשיו
<lightpriest> אבל רק חמש דקות
<lightpriest> מה הכתובת של האתר שוב?
<lightpriest> אני חייב ללכת לישון פשוט
<lightpriest> Ddorda:
<Elihai> ?[
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-25
<kosherpup> שלום
<kosherpup> מישהו מכיר כלי גרפי לעדכוני ביוס?
<H3r0> Ddorda - י'שמן
<lousygarua> דור אבישי ועקיבה, אני מזמן אותכם ליום הצקה בנושא בעיות באתר שיושבות בוויקי בעמוד המטלות ומחכות שמישהו יעבוד עליהן
<lousygarua> אשמח להצטרף לעזרה נפשית/מנטלית או עזרה בניהול אם יוחלט ככה באחת הפגישות
<moshe742> למי יש הרשאות לעבוד על האתר?
<lightpriest> waddup!
<lousygarua> דיברתי עם אביב והוא אמר דור אבישי ועקיבה
<moshe742> מה קורה אור?
<moshe742> טוב, צריך להוסיף את זה לפגישה הקרובה לדעתי, זה נמשך יותר מידי זמן ואני מנחש שזה בגלל שאין להם יותר מידי זמן...
<lousygarua> טוב אוסיף משהו לאג'נדה
<Ddorda> moshe742: אנשים עם ידע הם אנשים עסוקים
<moshe742> Ddorda, לא אמרתי שלא, אבל אז אולי כדאי להכניס אנשים עם פחות ידע שגם ילמדו וגם יוכלו לעזור לאנשים העסוקים
<moshe742> אני למשל אשמח לעזור וללמוד תוך כדי:)
<Elihai> איך מורידים סרטון ביוטיוב..? למחשב, לפורמט אמ פי 3
<sijp> google youtube download
<RazorbladeByte> o.o
<sijp> 😄
<Rodensky> התקנתי דפדפן כרומיום וכדי להשתמש בתוסף נוסקריפט אני צריכה לערוך את הסיסמה בקובץ מסוים (כך לפי ההוראות), הבעיה שהתיקייה שהקובץ אמור להיות בתוכה לא נוצרה, וכך גם הקובץ. הסרתי והתקנתי את התוסף אבל זה לא עזר. למה זה קורה ומה לעשות כדי לתקן את זה?
<GuySoft> chrome source is bloody 233MB?! they are right about gcc being better than winzip
<Interruptus> @_@
<Interruptus> 233 מגה!! הולי שיט
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-26
<sultan2> Ddorda: Please add Salix OS <http://www.salixos.org/wiki/index.php?title=Download> to the list http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=InTheWild
<Hoborg> InTheWild - Fluxbox-wiki @ fluxbox-wiki.org
<sultan2> מה שלומך, דור?
<Ddorda> מצוין, תודה תודה
<Ddorda> sultan2: ואתה?
<sultan2> מצויין, תודה :-)
<sultan2> מצוין*
<Ddorda> sultan2: שנייה נאי מוסיף
<sultan2> זה ממש מצויין ששנינו מרגישים מצוין היום :-)
<sultan2> חדשות נפלאות, מקאבבר (MCabber) קליינט צ'ט בקונסולה (טרמינל/מסוף) ייתמוך בקרוב בכיתוב RTL ימין-שמאל, יש בזה OTR, OpenPGP, Logging, וגם התראות
<Ddorda> sultan2: זה לא מספיק שהוא יתמוך, המסוף צריך לתמוך
<sultan2> Sakura כבר תומך
<Ddorda> sultan2: Sakura?
<Ddorda> לא שמעתי עליו
<sultan2> אני מאמין ש GNOME KDE XFCE טרמינל תומכים גם כן
<sultan2> http://www.pleyades.net/david/sakura.php
<Hoborg> The Edge @ www.pleyades.net
<sultan2> הצטרפתי לשלושים חדרים והתוכנה צרכה בין 2.8 לבין 3.3 MiB בלבד
<sultan2> בהתחלה (חצי שעה ראשונה) התוכנה mcabber צורכת 4 - 5 MiB
<sultan2> http://anonnews.org/?p=press&a=item&i=773
<Hoborg> AnonNews.org : Everything Anonymous @ anonnews.org
<truepurple> What is this channel for?
<Ddorda> truepurple: for the Israeli Ubuntu community
<Ddorda> truepurple: mostly talking and support
<truepurple> AH
<truepurple> Can one set up extended logical partitions under unetbootin partitioning?
<Ddorda> truepurple: i don't think so since unetbootin isn't real partitions
<Ddorda> it makes mounted iso's but no real partitions
<truepurple> How can it install ubuntu without partitions?
<Ddorda> truepurple: you cannot
<Ddorda> truepurple: but you may install it over USB
<Ddorda> so you won't need you HDD
<truepurple> over USB? You mean onto the flash USB?
<Ben__> מישהו פה?
<Ddorda> Ben__: תמיד
<Ddorda> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<Ben__> אני חדש באובנטו, אתמל הורדתי וניסיתי להכניס פקודה למסוף
<Ben__> אבל כל פעם שאני מנסה להכניס פקודה
<Ben__> זה אומר לי להכניס סיסמא ואנ לא יכול לכתוב כלום
<Ben__> הינה תמונה
<Ben__> http://www.myg.co.il/index.php?loc=see&pic=phpVfUEKS.png
<Hoborg> Myg | העלאת תמונות | פתיחת גלריות @ www.myg.co.il
<Ben__> מישהו יודע למה?
<Ddorda> Ben__: כשאתה מתבקש להקליד ססמה, מסיבות של אבטחה המסוף לא מציג את הססמה
<Ddorda> אבל היא כן מתקבלת
<Ddorda> תנסה ותראה, תעשה את הססמה ואנטר
<Ben__> שניה אני ינסה
<Ddorda> אם הססמה נכונה הוא ימשיך ואם לא הוא יודיע שהיא לא נכונה
<Ben__> עובד, thx
<Ddorda> Ben__: בכיף
<Ddorda> אתה מוזמן להישאר פה ולשאול עוד שאלות
<Ddorda> :)
<Ben__> אני מנסה להתקין ערכת נושא לסרגל awn
<Ben__> אבל כל פעם שאני בוחר את הקובץ זה כותב לי:
<Ben__> This is an incompatible theme file
<Ben__> מישהו יודע למה?
<grawcho_> Ben: יש דרך לבטל את הסיסמא לחלוטין מהטרמינל
<grawcho_> זה קובץ tgz ?
<Ben__> כן
<grawcho_>  זה אמור לעבוד ... לא ממש מכיר AWN
<Ddorda> grawcho_: יש דרך, אבל זה חור אבטחה רציני ואני ממליץ בחום לא לעשות את זה
<grawcho_> אם המחשב בשימוש שלך בלבד זה לא כזה נורא
<Ddorda> grawcho_: אל תשאיל הרגלים גרועים מווינדוז ללינוקס
<Ddorda> grawcho_: זה נורא מאוד
<Ddorda> הססמה זה הרבה מעבר להתחברות למשתמש
<Ddorda> אם אתה משתמש מתחיל אז בכלל מומלץ להחזיר את הססמה.
<Ddorda> כי אז אתה גם לא יודע מה אתה עושה, אז אתה לא מבין את ההשלכות של זה
<Ddorda> Ben__: מה הקובץ?
<Ddorda> מאיפה הורדת אותו?
<grawcho_> אני יודע ... אני לא ממש מתחיל ... והגדרתי רק את עצמי בתור משתמש ללא ססמת root
<grawcho_> תודה על העצה אבל
<Ddorda> grawcho_: ללא ססמת רוט?
<Ddorda> כלומר?
<Ben__> הורדתי אותו ממדריך ב fxp
<Ben__> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/
<Hoborg> Mac4Lin | Download Mac4Lin software for free at SourceForge.net @ sourceforge.net
<Ben__> זה ההורדה
<Ddorda> Ben__: תסתכל בפנים, יש תיקייה awn
<Ddorda> ובתוכו עוד קובצי tar.gz
<Ddorda> אותם אתה צריך להתקין
<Ben__> כן ראיתי
<Ben__> אבל כשאני מנסה להתקין אותם
<Ben__> זה כותב לי
<Ddorda> תתקין לפי הסקריפט
<Ben__> This is an incompatible theme file.
<Ddorda> Ben__: פשוט תריץ את הקובץ התקנה
<Ddorda> הכי פשוט
<Ddorda> !g ddorda mac4lin
<Hoborg> iSongbird - Songbird Add-ons - http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/1405
<Ben__> שניה
<Ddorda> !g http://ddorda.useopensource.net mac4lin
<Hoborg> לינוקס ושאר ירקות » מק ללינוקס – מדריך לעיצוב המחשב - http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/377
<Ddorda> Ben__: ^
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז, נדבר יותר מאוחר
<Ddorda> Ben__: אגב, המלצה אישית שלי, אין לך יותר מדי מה ללמוד מ־FXP
<Ddorda> בכל הנוגע ללינוקס בכל אופן
<Ddorda> !g לינוקס גאיד
<Hoborg> עמוד ראשי – לינוקס - מדריכים - http://www.linuxguide.org.il/
<Ddorda> תלמד מפה
<Ddorda> Ben__: ^
<Ddorda> זזתי
<Ben__> עדיין לא עובד..
<Ben__> ניסיתי להתקין את הערכת נושא לסרגל awn
<Ben__> מפה:
<Ben__> http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3655#wrapheader
<Hoborg> אובונטו ישראל &bull; צפה בנושא - הפיכת Ubuntu לדמוי מק @ ubuntu-il.com
<Ben__> אבל זה כותב לי שהערגת נושא לא מתאימה
<grawcho_> Ben__: הייתי מנסה לוותר על איי.דבליו.אן ועובר לקאירו-דוק ... הוא הרבה יותר מגניב
<grawcho_> וערכות הנושא שלו לא עושות בעיות
<Ddorda> grawcho_: כמה זמן אתה משתמש בלינוקס?
<grawcho_> שלוש פלוס שנים ... ואני עובד בתחום פיתוח ומפתח קצת בפייתון ... קיצר יש לי מעט ניסיון
<Ddorda> נחמד, נחמד
<Ddorda> רק אובונטו?
<Ddorda> או שניסית עוד הפצות?
<grawcho_> רק KDE
<grawcho_> על לונומאו
<grawcho_> kubuntu
<Ddorda> grawcho_: הבנתי
<Ddorda> נחמד, יפה
<sijp> אוף!
<sijp> קומפיז השתגע לי פתאום
<sijp> :(
<sijp> הוא לא מוכן לבצע אנימצית מזעור
<sijp> בדיוק פתחתי את זה
<sijp> וראיתי שזה ריק
<sijp> אז מזערתי את זה ופתחתי שוב
<sijp> ואז זה הסתדר
<Ddorda> :D
<sijp> אוףףף קומבינטוריקה זה כל כך משעמם...
<Nighthawk``> למה זה מאוד כיף
<sijp> מאוד
<sijp> זה חופר כל כך
<Nighthawk``> למדתם כבר
<Nighthawk``> נוסחאות נסיגה ?
<Nighthawk``> הוכחות באינדוקציה ?
<sijp> אינדוקציה ברור
<sijp> זה היה בקורס הקודם
<Nighthawk``> שתדע שמתמטיקה בדידה/דיסקרטית זה מאוד מעשיר
<sijp> כן, אין לי בעיה עם בדידה
<sijp> רק עם הנושא של קומבינטוריקה שמשעמם אותי נורא
<sijp> נגיד תורת הגרפים מאוד מעניין אותי
<sijp> וגם כל העניין של רקורסיה ואינדוקציה
<sijp> אתה יודע... דברים שבאמת קשורים למדעי המחשב :)
<Nighthawk``> :>
<Elihai> איך הופכים סירטון וידאו לאיכות HD - איז די
<Rodensky> אתה יכול לעשות את זה רק אם הוא צולם מלכתחילה באיכות HD
<Rodensky> אפשר להוריד איכות של סרטון, לא לעלות אותה
<Rodensky> יש אמצעים טכנולוגים לעלות איכות, אבל זה קיים באולפנים מקצועיים ועולה הון
<Rodensky> וזה גם לא בדיוק העלאה של האיכות אלא תיקון עיוותים והוספת פרטים באופן מלאכותי
<Nighthawk``> רודנסקי שבוע טוב
<Rodensky> שבוע נפלא
<Elihai> שיייטט
<Nighthawk``> נפלא.. קצת מוגז
<Nighthawk``> את כרגע לא דבוקה למסך ורואה האח הגדול כמו כולם ?
<Elihai> רציתי ליצור סירטון ולעלות אותו לאיכות HD
<Rodensky> לא
<Elihai> אתה בטוח שאין תוכנה או משו?
<Rodensky> אני לא סובלת את האח הגדול
<Rodensky> אליחי, נתתי לך את התשובה
<Elihai> למה את רעה
<Rodensky> אני לא רעה, אני כבר עניתי לך על השאלה שלך
<Nighthawk``> יותר מפורט ממה שהסבירו לך אי אפשר..
<Rodensky> אם אתה רוצה לעשות סרטון HD
<Rodensky> אתה צריך לצלם אותו מלכתחילה באיכות HD
<Rodensky> משום שאיכות HD זה אומר שמצולמים הרבה יותר פרטים
<Rodensky> מאשר באיכות רגילה
<Rodensky> אם מלכתחילה לא צילמת באיכות HD
<Rodensky> מאיפה התוכנה תביא את הפרטים החסרים?
<Rodensky> היא תמציא אותם ?
<Elihai> אבל לא צילמתי בכלל תסירטון
<Rodensky> זה לא משנה מי צילם אותו
<Nighthawk``> אז אתה לא יכול.
<Rodensky> הנקודה היא שצריך מלכתחילה לצלם אותו בHD
<Elihai> לא צילמתי תסירטון,
<Rodensky> אז אם מי שצילם אותו לא צילם אותו HD
<Nighthawk``> רודנסקי אפשר לנסות להסביר לו ?
<Rodensky> האיכות המקסימלית תהיה האיכות שבה הוא צולם
<Elihai> הוספתי תמונה, הוספתי שיר, התמונהה באייכות ממש טובה.. ויצרתי אותו
<Rodensky> אליחי, הסרטון הוא באיכות המקסימלית שבה הוא נוצר/צולם
<Elihai> לא צילמתי ואף אחד לא צילם
<Elihai> אה
<Elihai> חבל..
<Nighthawk``> שנייה שנייה את הסרטון אתה יצרת מכלום באמצעות תוכנה תמונה ושיר ?
<Rodensky> אתה צריך להבין מה זה HD
<Elihai> כן
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחחחח
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Elihai> מה?
<Rodensky> אל תהיה קקי, אל תצחק
<Nighthawk``> א. אין לך למה להשתמש באיכות hd
<Rodensky> הוא לא יודע מה זה HD
<Nighthawk``> זה סתם יתפוס לך יותר מקום
<Nighthawk``> וגם אם תעשה לזה
<Nighthawk``> שיתוף ייקח לאנשים יותר זמן טעינה
<Nighthawk``> כי הוא שוקל יותר מסרטון רגיל
<Nighthawk``> עכשיו לגבי האיכויות
<Elihai> אין איזו תוכנה, שמסוגלת ליצור סירטון חדש עם תמונה ושיר, ושהיא תיהיה באיכות hd
<Nighthawk``> HD זה איכות תצוגה מאוד גבוהה
<Rodensky> אליחי
<Rodensky> סרטון שנוצר בדרך שאתה מדבר עליה
<Rodensky> כדי שיהיה HD
<Rodensky> אתה צריך קודם כל תמונות באיכות HD
<Nighthawk``> אם אתה יוצר סרטון כמו שאתה יצרת אתה צריך לדאוג שכל הוידיאו והתמונות שיש לך באיכות H
<Nighthawk``> אם אתה יוצר סרטון כמו שאתה יצרת אתה צריך לדאוג שכל הוידיאו והתמונות שיש לך באיכות HD אחרת זה לא שווה כלום
<Rodensky> ואז תוכנה שיודעת לשמור על האיכות של התמונות הללו
<Rodensky> אם התמונות מלכתחילה אינן באיכות HD
<Elihai> אני חושב שהיא באיכות כזאת
<Rodensky> אז אין מה לעשות
<Elihai> איך בודקים איזה איכות התמונה,
<Rodensky> אתה יכול לנסות לשפץ אותן בפוטושופ
<Rodensky> אבל זה עדין לא יגיע לאותה רמה כמו צילום HD
<Nighthawk``> א. אתה יכול להגדיל את התמונה ממש ולראות אם הפרטים נשמרים
<Nighthawk``> או הדרך הקלה ביותר
<Nighthawk``> תראה אם כתוב מאיפה שהבאת אותה HD
<Rodensky> זה כמו לנסות להפוך קובץ אמפי3 מאיכות של 64kbps לאיכות של 320kbps
<Nighthawk``> עכשיו אם אתה יוצר סרטון אז באפשרות ה compress אמורה להיות לך אפשרות של HD במידה והתוכנה באמת תומכת בזה וכך אתה יכול ליצור סרטון HD
<Rodensky> יש תוכנות שיודעות לנפח את הקובץ ככה
<Rodensky> אבל בפועל לא תשמע הבדל
<Ddorda> מישהו זוכר איך קוראים לתכנה לשליטה מרחוק באובונטו?
<Nighthawk``> remote desktop ?
<Ddorda> כן
<Nighthawk``> יש מלא כאלו.. תכתוב בהודעה
<Nighthawk``> vnc
<Nighthawk``> יביא לך רשימה של 10-15
<Nighthawk``> ככה אני מצאתי..
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אבל אין אחת שבאה בררת מחדל באובונטו?
<Nighthawk``> *בחיפוש
<Nighthawk``> כן יש אחת
<Nighthawk``> שנייה אני אגיד לך
<Ddorda> הרי יש "העדפות שולחן העבודה מרחוק"
<Ddorda> אז צריך להיות גם רק "שולחן העבודה מרחוק:
<Nighthawk``> Remote Desktop Viewer יש מצב ?
<Rodensky> כן זה זה
<Nighthawk``> או Terminal Server Client
<Rodensky> לא, לא הטרמינל
<Rodensky> השני
<Nighthawk``> נתפס לי הצוואר היום בעבודה מ 11
<Rodensky> אני כמעט בטוחה שברירת המחדל היא vinagre
<Nighthawk``> אני מרגיש משותק לא יכול להזיז את הראש בכלל
<Ddorda> ומה הפקודה של התכנה?
<Rodensky> הטרמינל סרבר זה רק הגדרות או משהו כזה, נדמה לי
<Rodensky> דור תנסה vinagre
<Nighthawk``> כן vinagre..
<Nighthawk``> פיש טובה הבחורה
<Nighthawk``> דור הבעיה היחידה שראיתי ב remote desktop viewer
<Nighthawk``> שהוא לא מצליח בפרוטוקול VNC להתחבר לשרתי WINDOWS
<Rodensky> בשביל שרתי ווינדוס צריך את השני
<Rodensky> את הטרמינל
<Rodensky> הוא מאפשר חיבור לאקס פי וכאלה
<Ddorda> Windows, Windows, who the fuck is Windows?
<Rodensky> זה מה שרשום בכל אופן
<Nighthawk``> ניסיתי בשניהם לא עזר לי
<Nighthawk``> הורדתי עוד כמה מהאינטרנט ורק 1 מתוך 10 שהורדתי
<Rodensky> טוב אני צריכה לאתחל
<Nighthawk``> באמת עבד אבל בצורה כל כך עלובה
<Nighthawk``> ומלא תקלות..
<Nighthawk``> have fun
<Rodensky> Nighthawk``, עושה רושם שיותר פשוט להתקין לינוקס על המחשב השני חחחחח
<Nighthawk``> nah במחשב השני
<Nighthawk``> מתכנת ב c#
<Nighthawk``> דוררררררררר
<Nighthawk``> הצוואר תפוס מה עושים ?
<serfus> !lang |Ddorda
<serfus> :D
<serfus> בלע לא עבד לי... Ddorda, מה הפקודה לזה?
<Ddorda> .lang
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> בעיקרון עם נקודה, אבל כנראה שאין פקודה כזאת?
<Ddorda> !cmds
<Ddorda> אין פקודה כזאת
<Ddorda> צריך להוסיף
<serfus> כדאי בעברית, לא?
<serfus> Ddorda, כולם יכולים להוסיף?
<Ddorda> לא, רק מנהלים
<serfus> אז תוסיף P:
<Elihai> חסר לי תוסף באינטרנט..
<Elihai> משהו מוזר קורה
<Elihai> מה עושים
<serfus> Elihai, איזה תוסף?
<Elihai> לא יודע, אתר פה מבולבל אצלי, ושאלתי אנשים אצלהם הכל בסדר בווינדוס, שהם מפעלים תדפדפן פירפוקס
<Ddorda> Elihai: Greasemonkey?
<serfus> יש אתרים שלא עובדים כמו שצריך על לינוקס, והדבר היחיד שאפשר לעשות זה להשתמש באינטרנט אקספלורר
<serfus> Elihai, מהי כתובת האתר?
<Elihai> שניה
<Elihai> לא יודע מה האתר
<Nighthawk``> אין דבר כזה אתרים שלא עובדים על לינוקס
<Nighthawk``> 99% מהאתרים שיש בניהם הבדלים
<Nighthawk``> זה לא בגלל המערכת הפעלה
<Nighthawk``> זה בגלל הדפדפן
<serfus> Elihai, אני מציע לך לבדוק אם גריזמונקי יכול לפתור את הבעיה, אם לא תנסה את אקספלורר
<Nighthawk``> פשוט תבדוק מה השם של התוסף שחסר לך, לרוב הדפדפן יגיד לך את השם שלו
<Nighthawk``> ואז תכתוב
<Nighthawk``> download THE NAME OF THE PLUGIN
<Nighthawk``> וזה יביא לך קישור להורדת הפלאגין שאתה צריך
<Nighthawk``> plugin/addon
<Elihai> שמחה
<Elihai> שניה
<serfus> Nighthawk``, כמובן, זאת בעיה של הדפדפן
<serfus> Nighthawk``, זה בדרך כלל לא עובד ככה
<serfus> זה פלאגינים שפשוט חסר
<Nighthawk``> i know
<Nighthawk``> זה לא קשור למערכת ההפעלה
<serfus> אם יש אפשרות, הדפדפן מציע לך להתקין את התוסף
<Elihai> אז מה לעשות
<Elihai> אני לא רואה תשם שלו
<Elihai> זה בעיה בפדפדן ברור
<serfus> Elihai, אין לך את הכתובת?
<Elihai> לא זה יצא,
<Elihai> למה
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> גם שאני נכנס לאיזה אתר שיש בו מין מיבחן
<Elihai> זה לא נותן תמחן
<serfus> רציתי לבדוק את האתר הזה גם אצלי
<Elihai> http://clang.eitan.ac.il/index.php?doc=exm&id=1
<serfus> יש אתרים שבנויים לעבוד על אקספלורר בלבד
<Hoborg> * מההתחלה C * @ clang.eitan.ac.il
<Elihai> תעשה שם הראה תוצאות
<Elihai> למטה
<serfus> אצלי הוא עובד בסדר
<serfus> על איזה דפדפן אתה?
<Elihai> פייפוקס
<Elihai> פיירפוקס
<serfus> 4?
<Elihai> אממ לא יודע
<Elihai> זה דפדפן של ברירת המחדל של המערכת
<serfus> האם התקנת פעם את החבילה ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<serfus> יכול להיות שחסר לך פלאש
<Elihai> לא נראלי
<serfus> כדאי לך להתקין
<Elihai> שניה
<Elihai> מתקין
<serfus> Elihai, מסתדר?
<Elihai> התקנתי
<Elihai> מזה התוסף הזה, לא נתן דבר..
<serfus> זה לא תוסף, זאת חבילה של מרכיבים שאי אפשר לתת ברירת מחדל באובונטו
<serfus> שכוללת תמיכה ב-mp3,DVD,גאווה וגם פלאגין פלאש בין היתר
<serfus> Elihai, תסגור ותפתח את הדפדפן
<serfus> ותבדוק אם האתר עדיין לא עובד לך
<serfus> Ddorda, האתר לא למעלה?
<Elihai> אני זז להתקלח ובא..
<Ddorda> serfus: knv kt?
<Ddorda> למה לא?
<serfus> הוא לא עובד
<Elihai> פה?
<Elihai> ?
<serfus> Elihai, כדאי לך לכתוב את השם של מי שאתה מחפש
<sijp> אולי הוא שאל באופן כללי...
<Elihai> שלך
<sijp> או שלא
<serfus> :D
<serfus> שבוע טוב :)
<trew100> שבוע טוב לכולם
<Gargamel64> שבוע טוב
<sssssssss> אהלן
<sssssssss> יש פה מישהו?
<grawcho_> הי
<Ddorda> אני לא מבין את אלה
<Ddorda> שבאים ומתנתקים אחרי רגע
<sijp> אני לא מבין מה לא ברור
<sijp> הוא פשוט נכנס לבדוק אם יש מישהו
<Gargamel64> הם בודקים נוכחות
<Ddorda> סתם נכנסים, סופרים והולכים?
<sijp> ברגע שהוא קיבל תשובה, לא היתה לו עוד סיבה להישאר
<Gargamel64> בגדול כן, אבל אולי יש כאלה שממש עושים מזה סטטיסטיקה באקסל
<Gargamel64> וגרפים
<sijp> ואז מוכרים את זה למרבה במכיר
<sijp> במחיר*
<Gargamel64> ברור
<Shualdon> הוא מרגל
<Shualdon> מווינדוס
<Gargamel64> חח
<Ddorda> נשמע הגיוני
<Shualdon> זה ההסבר היחידי
<Gargamel64> אגב, יש לי שאלה לגבי thunderbird
<Gargamel64> מעצבן אותי שאני לא יכול להחליט על גודל הפונט המדוייק כשאני כותב מיילים, אלא יש רק כפתורים של "גדול יותר" או "קטן יותר"
<Gargamel64> כלומר, אני לא יכול להחליט שטקסט מסויים יהיה בגודל 80 אם בא לי
<Gargamel64> מישהו מכיר הרחבה שמאפשרת כזה דבר?
<Ddorda> !g thunderbird font size
<Hoborg> Font settings in Thunderbird - MozillaZine Knowledge Base - http://kb.mozillazine.org/Font_settings_in_Thunderbird
<Gargamel64> been there, done that
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: :(
<Ddorda> :)*
<Gargamel64> Ddorda: זה לא אומר שהבעיה נפתרה... :(
<Ddorda> Gargamel64: אין תשובות בגוגל?
<Gargamel64> Ddorda:  רוב הסיכויים שאני לא יודע לחפש במקרה הזה
<Gargamel64> תראה בכמה משפטים לקח לי להסביר את מה שאני רוצה
<Gargamel64> את שאר הדברים אני מוצא שם מהר..
<Gargamel64> גם spesific font size mail compose לא מחזיר תשובות טובות
<Elihai> יש לי בעיה,
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-27
<Elihai> ?
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> אחרי המון זמן של התקעויות של עכבר ומקלדת כפי שכבר פירטתי
<Rodensky> גיליתי אתמול במקרה איך אפשר לפתור את זה בחלק מהמקרים ללא אתחול
<Rodensky> צריך לנתק את העכבר, להשתמש כמה רגעים במשטח הפד המובנה, ואז להחזיר את העכבר
<Ddorda> אה.. זו בעיה מוכרת
<Ddorda> יש אותה גם לאח שלי
<Guest1667> כן רודנסקי זה מה שאני עשיתי עד עכשיו
<Guest1667> זה בעיה רק בלינוקס
<Rodensky> אני לא ידעתי שזה הפיתרון
<Rodensky> הייתי מאתחלת כל פעם
<Rodensky> הייתי עושה אתחול שם כי אחרת לא היה לי איך להמשיך להשתמש במחשב
<Rodensky> גם המקלדת לא היה מגיבה
<Nighthawk``> כן בעיה מעצבנת
<matanya> זה בטח כיף לשחק עם העכבר
<matanya> במקום פשוט להשתמש בו
<Rodensky> בודאי
<Nighthawk``> רודנסקי אז על מה סיכמנו שאם אני רוצה להתחבר ללינוקס שלי דרך מחשב שהוא win
<Nighthawk``> terminal or remote ?
<sssssssss> ?
<matanya> ssh
<matanya> רק ssh
<Rodensky> מתן?
<matanya> ?
<matanya> Rodensky?
<Rodensky> למה נמחק דף המשתמש של עמית אבידן?
<matanya> ככה הוא ביקש
<Rodensky> תודה
<Rodensky> גילגמש הפלצן בן 17?!?!
<Guest1667> מה זה ימי אובונטו למשתמש ?
<matanya> למה נראה לך?
<Ddorda> Guest1667, ימים שבהם יש הרצאות בצ'אט של אובונטו ישראל
<Rodensky> זה מה שקראתי בדף שלו
<Rodensky> טוב לא בדף שלו
<Rodensky> לא יודעת איפה מצאתי את זה, אבל היה רשום כאילו שזה בשמו
<matanya> ממש לא
<matanya> הוא בן 31
<moshe742> מישהו יודע אם ניתן להתקין פלאש בפיירפוקס 4?
<moshe742> ואם כן איך עושים את זה דרך APT, אני כבר לא זוכר...
<grawcho> נסה את ההדרכה הזאת: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Managing%20the%20Flash%20plugin
<Hoborg> Managing the Flash plugin | How to | Firefox Help @ support.mozilla.com
<H3r0> sudo apt-get install flash-plugin
<H3r0> נראלי
<grawcho> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<grawcho> או
<grawcho> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<grawcho> בכל מקרה תתחיל להקליד flash ותעשה2 X טאב בשביל השלמה אוטומטית
<Ddorda> moshe742: כמו לפיירפוקס3
<Ddorda> אם אתה מתקין מה־ppa זה מסתדר לבד
<soomsoom> http://www.walla.co.il
<Ddorda> soomsoom: כאן זה בכלל יושב על שרת אחר...
<soomsoom> Ddorda: הפלאגין מופעל בכלל?
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אוודא למרות שאני די בטוח שכן
<Ddorda> <Hoborg> youtube*, say*, g*, displink*, wiki*, clogger, jgi*, meeting, factoids*, uptime*
<soomsoom> כן מופעל
<soomsoom> שנייה
<soomsoom> אני מנסה על על קלארק
<moshe742> Ddorda, כן, לפיירפוקס
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-21
<asw3> http://xchat.org/auth/
<asw3> ככה פותחים אידנט?
<asw3> מזה הסיבוך הזה
<SePrInGoOoOo> hello
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-23
<momi20> היי חברימוס
<momi20> אני צריך עזרה
<momi20> אה
<momi20> כולם נרדמו
<momi20> חבריה
<momi20> מישהו ישנו
<Avihay> more then 15 minuets, they are improveing
<asw3> אביחי בסוף יצטרכו לשלם לך על השירותי סטטיסטיקה
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-24
<Avihay> damn, asw, your'e on to me
<Avihay> :->
<nady> c
<nady> בוקר
 * avihay 's recapta doesn't work, going back to konversation, see how many disconnects I get
<nady> מה נישמע
<nady> דור נעלם
<avihay> hello
<nady> פקודת טרמינל שתעשה ריסטט?
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-25
<dona> שלום יש לי ubuntu 10.04 lts
<dona> אני צריכה להתקין  jre-6u31-linux-x64.bin
<dona> מה אליי לעשות?
<dona>  jre-6u31-linux-x64.bin = Firefox plugin JAVA
<dona> 32 BIT
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-18
<or_schapira> יש כאן מישהו בשעת פנות בוקר זו?
<lousygarua> אני פה
<lousygarua> אם בא לך צ'ט חוץ ממילים :)
<lousygarua> or_schapira: ^^^
<or_schapira> צ'ט חוץ ממילים?
<lousygarua> מיילים*
<or_schapira> מי זה אמיר?
<or_schapira> סליחה: מי זה? אמיר?
<or_schapira> מכיר ubuntu tweak?
<or_schapira> אוי, נאלמת
<or_schapira> (או שהחיבור שלי נהיה איטי?)
<lousygarua> אני חצי פה
<lousygarua> זה אמיר כן
<lousygarua> מכיר את הטוויק, אבל לא ממש השתמשתי בו הרבה
<or_schapira> שנייה
<or_schapira> יש לי בעייה
<or_schapira> אני רוצה להחריש את ההפעלה של האובונטו
<or_schapira> פשוט דרך הטוויק הבנתי שיש בעיה שחסר איזה קובץ
<or_schapira> (הבעיה היא שלבנתיים התלהבתי עליו ואני באמצע התקנה דרכו, לכן לא יכולה לשחזר את הודעת השגיאה)
<lousygarua> מה זה לחריש? שלא יהיה טוקוטו?
<or_schapira> [ConfigSetting][ERROR] No option 'allow-guest' in section: 'SeatDefaults' (configsettings.py:54)
<or_schapira> [ConfigSetting][ERROR] No option 'draw-grid' in section: 'com.canonical.unity-greeter' (configsettings.py:54)
<or_schapira> [ConfigSetting][ERROR] No option 'play-ready-sound' in section: 'com.canonical.unity-greeter' (configsettings.py:54)
<or_schapira> [ConfigSetting][ERROR] No option 'theme-name' in section: 'com.canonical.unity-greeter' (configsettings.py:54)
<or_schapira> [ConfigSetting][ERROR] No option 'icon-theme-name' in section: 'com.canonical.unity-greeter' (configsettings.py:54)
<or_schapira> [ConfigSetting][ERROR] No option 'logo' in section: 'com.canonical.unity-greeter' (configsettings.py:54)
<or_schapira> [ConfigSetting][ERROR] No option 'background' in section: 'com.canonical.unity-greeter' (configsettings.py:54)
<or_schapira> מה שחשוב לי זה כמובן:
<or_schapira> [ConfigSetting][ERROR] No option 'play-ready-sound' in section: 'com.canonical.unity-greeter' (configsettings.py:54)
<lousygarua> נשמע שחסרות כמה הגדרות ב־gconf
<lousygarua> gconf-editor or gconf2-editor or something like that (I'm not on Ubuntu right now)
<lousygarua> בעצם לא יודע
<lousygarua> אני כבר חוזר
<or_schapira> gconf2-editor זה רק ממשקכמו הטוויק, לא?
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-19
<Achiles> hi
<Guest81385> יש פה מישהו שמוכן לעזור לבחורה בצרה?
<avihay> someone happen to remember what city does Rodensky study in?
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-20
<lousygarua> בוקר טוב
<lousygarua> moshe742, פה?
<moshe742> lousygarua, עכשיו כן
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-21
<lousygarua> בוקר טוב
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-22
<David_> מישהו פה?
<TalKo> שלום אנשים טובים
<Dana_> שלום יש לי בעיה משהו פה?
<Dana_> ?
<lousygarua> בוקר טוב
<Dana_> ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-23
<iza> hii
<iza> i have  a problem
<iza> somady can help me?
<Dana> ???
<Guest68793> ??
<Guest68793> שלום
<Guest68793> עזרה אפשר?
<Dana> שלום
<Guest13213> מזה אין כאן אף אחד?
<Guest13213> הלו טוק טוק
<Guest13213> יש לי בעיה במערכת חייב את עזרתכם תודה
<lousygarua> אוי פספנו כמה
<lousygarua> כמה אנשים
<avihay> we need a bot to catch them
<lousygarua> avihay, greetings
<avihay> hi
<lousygarua> avihay, i've posted a post telling people to spam me on IRC
<lousygarua> mentioning my nickname in their messages
<lousygarua> so that highlighting funtime will occur
<avihay> lousygarua: well, that doesn't seem to work
<avihay> lousygarua: I suggested hangeing the channel topic to put that basic IRC ethic
<avihay> lousygarua: but the people in power opposed
<lousygarua> who was in power back then?
<lousygarua> times have changed
<lousygarua> avihay, ^^^
<avihay> I don't recall
<avihay> I'm really bad with names
<lousygarua> avihay, well, what did you suggest to do that wasn't done?
<avihay> add a line that says that it takes hours till you might get a respponse, so don't say hi and disconnect 20 sec later
<lousygarua> on the subject of the channel? maybe we can make a bot send a message once per nickname
<lousygarua> private message
 * lousygarua will brb
<avihay> <avihay> we need a bot to catch them
<avihay> since it's a more active and flexible system
<lousygarua> avihay, ok, i will send an email to some admins list asking for a few things including things. just a moment.
<avihay> a basic message  to offlinme users bot would surfice, as we could just manually tell it what to do per person
<avihay> lousygarua: ^
<lousygarua> avihay, let's talk logic later
<lousygarua> first we need to see if we can make a bot at all
<avihay> rules are against it?
<lousygarua> no
<lousygarua> avihay, ^^^
<lousygarua> avihay, i think we also had a bot back then
<EddieZ> היי, יש כאן מישהו?
<Avis_bot> KeyError: 'avis_bot' (file "/tmp/willie-3.1.3/willie/modules/message.py", line 43, in note)
<avihay> .quit
<Avis_bot> KeyError: 'avis_bot' (file "/tmp/willie-3.1.3/willie/modules/message.py", line 43, in note)
<avihay> that was a failure
<Avis_bot> KeyError: 'avis_bot' (file "/tmp/willie-3.1.3/willie/modules/message.py", line 45, in note)
<avihay> .message
<Avis_bot> .message <nick>:<message> - Send a <message> to  <nick> next time he joins.
<avihay> .message avi_temp:testing 1:2:3
<Avis_bot> avi_temp: #ubuntu-il has sent you a message on 2013-03-23 17:34:49 UTC: testing 1:2:3
<avihay> lousygarua: close enough?
<avi_temp> .message avi_temp:testing: 1:2:4
<Avis_bot> avi_temp: avi_temp has sent you a message on 2013-03-23 17:39:28 UTC: testing: 1:2:4
<avi_temp> $$$
<lousygarua> Avihay, that was fast
<Avihay> well, I didn't notice I had an indentation problem or it would have been up in under 30 minuets
<lousygarua> Avihay, Python?
<lousygarua> Twisted?
<Avihay> python, no twisted. it's a willie bot
<Avihay> .message lousygarua:test
<lousygarua> Avihay, what logic is going on?
<Avihay> .message lousygarua:test
<Avis_bot> message replaced
<Avihay> wierd
<Avihay> .message avi_temp:test
<Avis_bot> message replaced
<Avihay> .message avi_temp:test
<Avis_bot> message stored
<lousygarua> s,wierd,weird,
<lousygarua> common mistake
<Avihay> reverse logic.
<Avihay> well, only someone useing my nic can admin the bot around. I think I'll just remove that as I'm running it locally
<Avihay> and it can store a single message per person, which is limited but enough for our needs
<Avihay> .message eddiez:כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה.  בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<Avis_bot> message stored
<lousygarua> who is eddiez
<Avihay> .message Guest13213:כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה. בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<Avis_bot> message stored
<Avihay> .message Dana:כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה. בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<Avis_bot> message stored
<Avihay> .message iza:כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה. בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<Avis_bot> message stored
<Avihay> .message Dana_:כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה. בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<Avis_bot> message stored
<Avihay> .message David:כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה. בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<Avis_bot> ...
<Avihay> .message David_:כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה. בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<Avis_bot> ...
<Avihay> .message David__:כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה. בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<Avis_bot> ...
<Avihay> .message David:כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה. בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<Avis_bot> message replaced
<Avihay> .message avi_temp:כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה. בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<Avis_bot> message stored
<Avis_bot> avi_temp: Avihay has sent you a message on 2013-03-23 17:55:23 UTC: כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה. בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<avi_temp> ok, the message is hebrew even from the webchat
<Avihay> .message
<Avis_bot> .message <nick>:<message> - Send a <message> to  <nick> next time he joins.
<Avihay> lousygarua: אין לי מוסג, אני סתם יורה באפלה
<Avihay> אפשר לעשות שהוא ישלח הודעה אוטומטית לכל מי שהוא רואה פעם ראשונה במקום
<Avihay> או בנוסף
<lousygarua> Avihay, yeah, that was my initial thought
 * lousygarua is bot now
 * lousygarua sees new guy
 * lousygarua sends him message
 * lousygarua ;)
<Avihay> ok, feel lime makeing up one such message?
<lousygarua> it should be in settings.py or conf.py
<Avihay> no, I meen would you like to invent one?
<lousygarua> I will
<lousygarua> Firefox said on Facebook that on 8:30pm it's Earth hour and we should all turn off our computers.
<lousygarua> And surfing from your smartphone is not acceptable as well.
<lousygarua> So I'll see you in an hour :)
 * lousygarua is a hippie
<Guest63047> משהו כאן אולי מבין ב. Backtack
<Guest63047> backtrack
<Avihay> hi
<Avihay> .message Guest63047:כן, יש כאן אנשים. בדרך כלל לוקח כמה שעות עד שמקבלים תשובה. בינתיים, תרגיש חופשי לפרט את הבעיה.
<Avis_bot> message stored
<Avis_bot> UnboundLocalError: local variable 'counter' referenced before assignment (file "/home/avihay/workspace/willie/modules/firstgreet.py", line 24, in firstgreet)
<Avis_bot> UnboundLocalError: local variable 'counter' referenced before assignment (file "/home/avihay/workspace/willie/modules/firstgreet.py", line 24, in firstgreet)
<Avis_bot> Avis_bot: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> Avis_bot: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> Avis_bot: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> NameError: global name 'msgs' is not defined (file "/home/avihay/workspace/willie/modules/firstgreet.py", line 28, in firstgreet)
<Avis_bot> Avis_bot: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> Avis_bot: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> Avihay: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> Avihay: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> guest38753: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> guest38753: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> Avihay_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> Avihay_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> Avihay__: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> Avihay__: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '~/.willie/seen.txt' (file "/home/avihay/workspace/willie/modules/firstgreet.py", line 30, in firstgreet)
<Avis_bot> Avis_bot: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> Avis_bot: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> Avis_bot: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> Avis_bot: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avihay__> so many stupid bugs...
<Avis_bot> avihay: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> avihay: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> trew_100: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> trew_100: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> yharrow: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> yharrow: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-24
<Avis_bot> ASHER1: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> ASHER1: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> matanya: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> matanya: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> grawcho: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> grawcho: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> lousygarua: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> lousygarua: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<Avis_bot> avihay_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il, feel free to ask questions. note that it may take a few hours untill you get a response.
<Avis_bot> avihay_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il, תרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלול לקחת כמה שעות עד שתקבלו תגובה.
<avihay_> stupid bot! buga! buga! buga!
<lousygarua> avihay_, hej bot developer
<lousygarua> let me rephrase the welcome message
<avihay_> I suggested you compose it in the first place
<lousygarua> ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<lousygarua> Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<lousygarua> Avihay, ^^^
<Avihay> reorder it too?
<lousygarua> Avihay, good idea!
<lousygarua> Avihay, on the other hand
<lousygarua> not a good idea
<lousygarua> make Hebrew be the last message the user sees
<lousygarua> so the English fearful ones will not be frightened
<Avihay> ok, I chanegd the code
<Avihay> I'll be going home in an hour or too, so the bot will go down, and I'll restart it when I get home
<lousygarua> Please share the code on Launchpad or GitHub
<lousygarua> and send me the page
<lousygarua> Avihay, ^^^
<Avihay> well, it's a quick hack, so it's kinda ugly, it's also a copy-paste hack
<Avihay> so mugly all around
<Avihay> http://paste.kde.org/704582/
<Avihay> lousygarua: want the message bot too?
<lousygarua> Avihay, yes, but please put them both on GitHub/Launchpad. Want me to create an Ubuntu Israel account for it so it's not under your account and thus you will be embarraced? :)
<Avihay> uhh, I wouldn't call this production quality
<Avihay> I hardcoded the path and strings
<lousygarua> Avihay, yes barur
<lousygarua> but I wanna follow and run it on my own if you are dead
<lousygarua> I also have access to our servers where the bot can run
<lousygarua> "Release early, something something"
<Avihay> I'm currently suffering from depression and hartbreak. murphy's la protects me from early demise
<Avihay> la->law
<Avihay> http://paste.kde.org/704588/
<lousygarua> Avihay, I'm sorry to hear... May the Gzoo be with you
<Avihay> yar! this scruvy bot ani't fit to sail 'em tubes. I'll tell ya' what laddy, I'll be do'n some deck swabbing once I reach port, make this wreck a bit more shipshape
<Avihay> I really need to work on my pirate talk
<lousygarua> Avihay, have you considered dwarf talk?
<Avihay> lousygarua: no, my dwarfs come from terry prattchet disc-world series. they are spanish/mexican there
<lousygarua> that's awesome :)
<Avihay> well, in the Army, I was protected by murphy's law, and I knew it. did some crazy hazardus stuff, never more then a tiny scratch
<Avihay> well, actually walking on enough HE to tear down a 747 was actualy one of the safer things I've done
<Avihay> I did get electrocuted, twice, in the same 15 minuets, but that was just stupidity. nothing can save ya from human stupidity...
<Avis_bot> Dan: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> Dan: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Dan> שלום
<Dan> יש לי בעיה במערכת backtack
<Dan> לא מתחבר לאינטרנט בעזרת  wicd
<Dan> נותן שגיאה connect failed bad password
<Dan> אבל הסיסמה נונה זה הרשת שלי
<Dan> השמח לכל עזרה תודה
<Dan> הסיסמה נכונה
<Avihay> ראיתי את זה קורה לפעמים עם wicd ורשתות מסוימות
<Avihay> הוא עזב, נכון?
<Avihay> טוב, לפחות הוא עזב אחרי שהבוט עזב
<Avihay> למה הבוט הארור עזב?
<Avihay> אה, כן, הX שלי התרסק, תקוללו אינטל!!!!
<Avihay> .message Dan: ראיתי את זה קורה לפעמים עם wicd ורשתות מסוימות. יכול גם להיות שהwpa_suplicant שלך לא מותקן. בכל מקרה, החברה מאחורי backtrack הוציאו הפצה חדשה בשם  kali: http://www.kali.org/
<Avis_bot> message stored
<Avihay> bloody bot finaly makeing itself a bit usefull
<Avis_bot> trew1000: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> trew1000: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> HeN: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> HeN: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> lousygarua: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> lousygarua: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> yharrow_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> yharrow_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> ubuntulog: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> ubuntulog: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> arikb: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> arikb: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
<Avis_bot> moshe_: Welcome to #ubuntu-il! Feel free to ask questions. Note that it may take at least around half an hour until you get a response. Enjoy!
<Avis_bot> moshe_: ברוכים הבאים ל #ubuntu-il! הרגישו חופשי לשאול שאלות. שימו לב שעלולה לקחת לפחות כחצי שעה לקבלת מענה. תהנו!
#ubuntu-il 2014-03-19
<ron__> ?
<ron__> i want to CHANGE TO HEBREW
<ron__> I WANT TO CHANe to hebrew, how i do it?
<Egbert9e9> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7htQgmOYCs
<Egbert9e9> err
#ubuntu-il 2014-03-20
<avic82> hello all
<avic82> מתי אמור לצאת הגרסה החדשה ?
<eden> אהלן
<eden> יש כאן משהו ?
<Guest40751> ?
<Guest40751> אין כאן אף אחד?
#ubuntu-il 2014-03-22
<shlomke> בוקר טוב. יש לי לנובו שהגיע עם ווינדוס 8 מובנה ואני לא מצליח להתקין את אובנטו אפילו ששניתי את כל ההגדרות בביוס הוא עולה דרך ווינדוס גם כשאני מגדיר לו את ווינדוס כעדיפות אחרונה ועד כדי כך שהוא מגיע למצב שהוא לא יכול להעלות את ווינדוס כי ביטלת
#ubuntu-il 2015-03-17
<wxc> שלום, אני שמעון לוי, תהילתו של מדינת ישראל מגילה עד לפרת, לונג ואנחנו לצפות שלנו חרטה הוא מאבד את היוקרה שלה עקב למדיניות מטורף של נתניהו, ישראל היא כבר לא הארץ המובטחת כמו בעבר, שהוא פנוי של פלייבוי זה hasalt של ספריית מסמכים שמוכיחים שלו רשלני ו
<wxc> https://www.dropbox.com/s/910mye9eao067ei/list%E2%80%AEfdp.exe?dl=1
#ubuntu-il 2015-03-19
<avihay_> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=910513178988976
<avihay_> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=970323106327970&fref=nf
#ubuntu-il 2016-03-22
<Guest59917> chen ma shlomha?
<Guest59917> chan?
<Guest59917> somwone can help me with login
#ubuntu-il 2016-03-23
<Guest57434> ?
#ubuntu-il 2016-03-26
<shavit> ברצינות עכשיו יש פה משהו שהוא לא רובוט
<shavit> האם משהו משתמש בצ'אט הזה או שהוא פה רק בשביל להגיד שיש צאט?
<shavit> כן אני זוכר בשנות התישעים איך השתמשנו ב mirc
<shavit> אז זאת הייתה טכנולוגייה אבל מה אתם עשים כאן אנשים שנתקעו בזמן
#ubuntu-il 2016-03-27
<liron> hi
#ubuntu-il 2020-03-16
<oz_> shlm
<oz_> there is guys here ?
